# Stay in place, no boating.



## Kennyquad

There goes my plans

https://www.detroitnews.com/story/n...d-under-michigan-stay-place-order/2939322001/


----------



## michiganTony

Kennyquad said:


> There goes my plans
> 
> https://www.detroitnews.com/story/n...d-under-michigan-stay-place-order/2939322001/


launches remain open, and outdoor activities are acceptable … am I missing something


----------



## flatsman

The Detroit news is the only google reference I can find on this. No one is reporting it??!


----------



## Slimshady

They have since corrected the original article: 

https://www.wxyz.com/news/coronavir...ned-but-discouraged-during-stay-at-home-order


----------



## Kennyquad

Slimshady said:


> They have since corrected the original article:
> 
> https://www.wxyz.com/news/coronavir...ned-but-discouraged-during-stay-at-home-order


My plans are back on!!!!


----------



## oldpaint

Hearing thru the grapevine that the new orders allow canoeing and kayaking and does not address boating with a motor. Hope not true


----------



## boostedaudi

Yeah...
https://www.michigan.gov/coronavirus/0,9753,7-406-98178_98455-525278--,00.html


----------



## iFishy

Well, I guess that seals the deal...


----------



## jaypluggin

Only from the same household


----------



## jatc

Been a lot of whining lately about the Mods on this site and how they have been refereeing things around here.

Please cut them some slack because things are just about to blow up on here for them!

Copied this link out of another thread, but it is about to take over half the forum.
https://www.michigan.gov/coronavirus/0,9753,7-406-98810-525391--,00.html

Please keep it respectful guys.


----------



## fishinthed

This is f-ing *ridiculous. *The probability of catching this via outdoor airborne transmission over a distance exceeding 6 ft is comparable to that of being hit by a meteorite.
*
Vote all these a-holes who are afraid of their shadows out! 
*
I suppose we can still _row_ our boats and _jig,_ then, right?

And does it prohibit using _outboard_ motors, which is not a _motor boat_, as such?

Is the actual intent to_ stress people out more_ so they get_ sicker?_ Sweden has no such lockdown, and Swedes are faring _much, much better._ Something is very, very... ahem ... _fishy. _


----------



## Gordon Casey

jatc said:


> Been a lot of whining lately about the Mods on this site and how they have been refereeing things around here.
> 
> Please cut them some slack because things are just about to blow up on here for them!
> 
> Copied this link out of another thread, but it is about to take over half the forum.
> https://www.michigan.gov/coronavirus/0,9753,7-406-98810-525391--,00.html
> 
> Please keep it respectful guys.


Looks like if it has a motor on it, your in violation. Now how is it going to be enforced.


----------



## wallerchamon

Welp. That really sucks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadbill

jaypluggin said:


> Only from the same household
> View attachment 514775


You beat me to it!
Depends what kind of motor boating you are into. I like both!


----------



## jstfish48162

Awesome way to spend Easter weekend as well as my birthday


----------



## Go Lions!!!!

I just heard rumors that a CO and Cop confirmed that motor boats are now shut down??? What's the word from the launches over there???


----------



## sureshot006

Let's see what the DNR says. They might be talking about running around on a powerboat with buddies.


----------



## wallerchamon

I believe this new order technically starts on 4/11?? Today is the last day under the previous order? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brookie1

*Q: Does boating constitute “outdoor activity” under the new executive order?*

A: *Physical outdoor activity like kayaking, canoeing, and sailing is permitted under the order, but using a motorboat, a jet ski, or other similar watercraft is not. *Any outdoor activity permitted under the order, including boating, must be done in a manner consistent with social distancing, and individuals should use only their own equipment to prevent the transmission of the virus through the touching of shared surfaces. Additionally, in accordance with section 2 of the order, persons not part of a single household may not boat together. 

While some boating is permitted under the order, the provision of boating services or supplies does not itself constitute critical infrastructure work, and businesses and operations may not designate workers to come to work for that purpose. As needed, these businesses and operations may designate workers to leave their home for work if their in-person presence is strictly necessary to conduct the minimum basic operations listed in section 4(b) of the order. Minimum basic operations do not include serving members of the public. The order, however, does permit in-person work necessary to maintain the safety and sanitation of sites otherwise open to the public for outdoor physical activity permitted under the order. All in-person work permitted under the order must be done in accordance with the mitigation measures listed in section 10 of the order.


----------



## billfer

New order went into effect at midnight last night replacing the old order.


wallerchamon said:


> I believe this new order technically starts on 4/11?? Today is the last day under the previous order?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbirdsley

I guess at least they made a decision, made it public and it’s clear. Whether people agree with it or not is up to them. A lot of these orders have been vague 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jstfish48162

So all the launches should be empty correct?


----------



## brookie1

jstfish48162 said:


> So all the launches should be empty correct?


No, people can launch non motorized boats like canoes.


----------



## Hollada




----------



## sparky18181

boostedaudi said:


> Yeah...
> https://www.michigan.gov/coronavirus/0,9753,7-406-98178_98455-525278--,00.html


That s now how I read it. It contradicts itself.


----------



## CMW50

What is the difference between two people in a canoe from the same house as two people in a motor boat. Absolutely ridiculous. One of the safest things you could probably do now is go fishing and not be near anyone. But i can go stand in line with 50 other people at Meijer and thats ok.


----------



## zzcop302

How would using a boat with a motor cause a risk of contracting C-19 as opposed to a non motorized watercraft?
As long as you are following all the other restrictions?
Sounds like illogical asshattery to me, and I believe in all the precautions, social distancing, and quarantine.
Maybe I’m missing why a motorized boat is more risky?


----------



## fishinthed

What about removing the motors and _rowing_ my 13 or 14 foot aluminum boats? I can drift and jig or cast, or even _row troll_ at the speeds I've been going lately.


----------



## CMW50

sparky18181 said:


> That s now how I read it. It contradicts itself.


Yeah they definitely need to find someone new to write these things out. Because it really does. They say you can and cant go multiple times


----------



## sparky18181

brookie1 said:


> *Q: Does boating constitute “outdoor activity” under the new executive order?*
> 
> A: *Physical outdoor activity like kayaking, canoeing, and sailing is permitted under the order, but using a motorboat, a jet ski, or other similar watercraft is not. *Any outdoor activity permitted under the order, including boating, must be done in a manner consistent with social distancing, and individuals should use only their own equipment to prevent the transmission of the virus through the touching of shared surfaces. Additionally, in accordance with section 2 of the order, persons not part of a single household may not boat together.
> 
> While some boating is permitted under the order, the provision of boating services or supplies does not itself constitute critical infrastructure work, and businesses and operations may not designate workers to come to work for that purpose. As needed, these businesses and operations may designate workers to leave their home for work if their in-person presence is strictly necessary to conduct the minimum basic operations listed in section 4(b) of the order. Minimum basic operations do not include serving members of the public. The order, however, does permit in-person work necessary to maintain the safety and sanitation of sites otherwise open to the public for outdoor physical activity permitted under the order. All in-person work permitted under the order must be done in accordance with the mitigation measures listed in section 10 of the order.


What does it say right after the bold print. Kinda contradicts itself does t it


----------



## Transman

Just spoke with DNR office in Lansing Yup thanks to all the chumps that couldn’t resist like 5 guys on a 16’ were shut down now no motorized vessels may operate you may however build up shoulders and forearms and row you’re way out thank you


----------



## brookie1

sparky18181 said:


> What does it say right after the bold print. Kinda contradicts itself does t it


I don't see any contradiction. No motorboats and if you go out with other boats follow the social distancing rules and people from different household rules.


----------



## Fish King

I was planning on going to Erie in morning but now it's up in air. Do you go and take chance of getting turned away or just say F it. And i fish solo


----------



## Swampbuckster

No way. This **** was going to happen regardless of following the rules or not. I firmly believe this 100%
We were "warned" that they will take it away if we don't behave.
I think 80% of people have followed orders to a T. They know everyone will not simply comply when "new orders" are so loosely written with no enforcement and they know they can't shut all of our careers, hobbies, family life down overnight. We are like frogs in a pot. Warm...warmer....warmer....
An instant shutdown of everything would cause civil unrest. This is to do with everything, way beyond fishing. 
I don't think gardeners were piling into Lowe's 4 to a car to buy pansies butlook, that's no longer legal either


----------



## RMH

zzcop302 said:


> How would using a boat with a motor cause a risk of contracting C-19 as opposed to a non motorized watercraft?
> As long as you are following all the other restrictions?
> Sounds like illogical asshattery to me, and I believe in all the precautions, social distancing, and quarantine.
> Maybe I’m missing why a motorized boat is more risky?


Jigging out of my motorboat is where I practice my one arm curl outdoor physical activity.


----------



## sparky18181

I ll be fishing in the morning.


----------



## Frank

It's True - they just shut it down. Just saw it on the State of Michigan website: 
*Am I able to use my motor-powered boat for recreational purposes, including fishing?*
No. Under the governor’s revised “Stay Home, Stay Safe” Executive Order 2020-42, physical outdoor activity, such as kayaking, canoeing and sailing, remains permissible. However, the use of a motorboat, jet ski or similar watercraft is not permitted for the duration of the Executive Order, which is currently set to expire at 11:59 p.m. April 30. Prohibition on the use of motorized watercraft is reflected in the governor’s Frequently Asked Questions document that explains and interprets Executive Order 2020-42.

The DNR has received many reports about heavy use of boat launches across the state and the subsequent congregation of people at these launches in violation of social distancing requirements, and in a manner that threatens public health. In addition, people who use motorized watercraft typically need to procure secondary services for their craft, such as parts and gasoline, that could unnecessarily increase contact with others and spread disease. The hope is that the prohibition on the use of motorized watercraft will reduce the movement of, and contact among, people with the intent of slowing the spread of the coronavirus.

Please recreate locally and responsibly. Long distance travel is prohibited unless it is for a purpose considered critical under the governor’s “Stay Home, Stay Safe” Executive Order.

(Updated April 10, 2020)


----------



## StiffNeckRob




----------



## Swampbuckster

This **** was going to happen regardless of following the rules or not. I firmly believe this 100%
We were "warned" that they will take it away if we don't behave.
I think 80% of people have followed orders to a T. They know everyone will not simply comply when "new orders" are so loosely written with no enforcement and they know they can't shut all of our careers, hobbies, family life down overnight. We are like frogs in a pot. Warm...warmer....warmer....
An instant shutdown of everything would cause civil unrest. This is to do with everything, way beyond fishing.
I don't think gardeners were piling into Lowe's 4 to a car to buy pansies butlook, that's no longer legal either


----------



## #1wallygator

zzcop302 said:


> How would using a boat with a motor cause a risk of contracting C-19 as opposed to a non motorized watercraft?
> As long as you are following all the other restrictions?
> Sounds like illogical asshattery to me, and I believe in all the precautions, social distancing, and quarantine.
> Maybe I’m missing why a motorized boat is more risky?


I was just reading up about that, one thing is you might have to stop to get gas for boat exposing everyone unnessasarily. wth


----------



## Pumpintheline

Out of Staters?


----------



## Jon Bondy

Pitchforks


----------



## cruzer

Where is our legal representation, MUCC? This is Bull.....if you are fishing with your household. It's more dangerous to be in a kayak or canoe right now with the water temperature. If a person is by them selves and flips they wont last long in 45 degree water.. I hope you can slept and night Gov...


----------



## Pelican257R

That is a very confusingly written order.
One part appears to say motor boating is not "permitted", then goes on to say when "boating"...


----------



## mbirdsley

The order doesn’t say anything about fishing from a boat just boating. Whatever apparently that constitutes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motdean

RMH said:


> Jigging out of my motorboat is where I practice my one arm curl outdoor physical activity.


B.S.!!

I've heard you are all thumbs.....


----------



## treeman

Official word from the DNR this afternoon. Row row row your boat. First step is to immediately call your state reps. Second step is to march on Lansing. I will lead the charge. I will stand in a crowd of thousands of people shoulder to shoulder before I will live under a dictator.


----------



## wallerchamon

Boating is being used as a broad term to encompass anything floating. Motor boating, as a specific type of boating, is now illegal. Clear as daylight now. As Someone who lives on the water this ticks me off, but it’s the facts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyB87

Need more like sparky. Sorry, I know you don’t want to hear it. You gotta risk it if you want the biscuit. Hope some solo fellas still get out here


----------



## jstfish48162

So who’s gonna go and find out?
I might take a little ride in am and see if and what I can find out.
I am only minutes from Erie and The D so it won’t take me long to get some first hand intel


----------



## Jon Bondy

Pitchforks


----------



## Southsider1

Went to a few marina’s today- some seem to be interpreting the order differently. Some have boats in slips while others are empty. No way these some of these boats were trailered. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Nocked

Absurd. 
I can't fish with my 10 year old son, cause I'm supposed to stay at home.
But I can't do anything at home, (prep my garden, complete projects) cause I can't buy paint or other items she thinks are non essential.
It's interesting to see the language regarding how many people are "allowed" per square foot of floor in stores. Wife was in Meijer this afternoon, took her a hour and a half to get through checkout.
A lot of this is unenforceable, no police agency is going to walk into a store to enforce too many people being inside.


Sent from my SM-G973U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## FivesFull

I don’t understand the timing and why not just close all the ramps so guys with boats in the water on canals and what not can still get out.


----------



## Skinner 2

All she had to do from the start was limit travel..

This is just her power hunger drive towards anti hunting and fishing. 

Last night FB osts were already planning recalls and staging protests. This was over lawn cutting, gardening supplies.....Perfect V.P. material.... Idiot....


----------



## wallerchamon

FivesFull said:


> I don’t understand the timing and why not just close all the ramps so guys with boats in the water on canals and what not can still get out.


Wholeheartedly agree with this. Maybe it will get further clarified to include those circumstances?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RMH

#1wallygator said:


> I was just reading up about that, one thing is you might have to stop to get gas for boat exposing everyone unnessasarily. wth


No different than gassing up your car to go kayaking, canoeing or sailing.


----------



## /RZR\

Problem Solved.


----------



## retired dundo

Wouldn’t want to be one.Every thing on here now seems to be a 50% split.So no matter what they do about half the people are going to disagree


----------



## #1wallygator

How is it gonna work for that family living on an inland lake with a dock in their front yard?


----------



## loomis82

Anybody want to use the pedal boat with me??


----------



## eye-sore

Sorry its the last question. Did not see an exception for fishing

A: No, in nearly all cases. The delivery of furniture does not constitute critical infrastructure work, unless the furniture is necessary to maintain the safety, sanitation, or basic operation of a residence. These are narrow criteria which the delivery of furniture will rarely, if ever, meet.

Under the order, all work must be carried out remotely to the greatest extent possible, and any in-person work that is permitted must be done in accordance with the mitigation measures required under section 10 of the order.



*Q: May craft/hobby stores continue to remain open to the public? *

A: No, in nearly all cases. Under the order, critical infrastructure workers include workers at stores that provide products necessary to maintain the safety, sanitation, and basic operation of residences. Items used for crafts or hobbies are generally not considered necessary to maintain the safety, sanitation, and basic operation of residences under the order, and workers are not permitted to leave their homes to provide those goods to the public. If a store happens to carry items that fall within this narrow category, it may continue to offer those items to the public in a manner consistent with sections 10 and 11 of the order. This circumstance is expected to arise, at most, rarely.



*Q: Do businesses or operations who employ critical infrastructure workers still need to designate suppliers, distribution centers, or service providers in order to keep them in operation?*

A: No. Suppliers, distribution centers, and service providers that are necessary to critical infrastructure work can now designate their own workers as critical infrastructure workers. They may do so, however, only to the extent necessary to support critical infrastructure work up the supply chain. If a worker is not needed in person to support such work, he or she may not be designated.



*Q: Does boating constitute “outdoor activity” under the new executive order?*

A: Physical outdoor activity like kayaking, canoeing, and sailing is permitted under the order, but using a motorboat, a jet ski, or other similar watercraft is not. Any outdoor activity permitted under the order, including boating, must be done in a manner consistent with social distancing, and individuals should use only their own equipment to prevent the transmission of the virus through the touching of shared surfaces. Additionally, in accordance with section 2 of the order, persons not part of a single household may not boat together.

While some boating is permitted under the order, the provision of boating services or supplies does not itself constitute critical infrastructure work, and businesses and operations may not designate workers to come to work for that purpose. As needed, these businesses and operations may designate workers to leave their home for work if their in-person presence is strictly necessary to conduct the minimum basic operations listed in section 4(b) of the order. Minimum basic operations do not include serving members of the public. The order, however, does permit in-person work necessary to maintain the safety and sanitation of sites otherwise open to the public for outdoor physical activity permitted under the order. All in-person work permitted under the order must be done in accordance with the mitigation measures listed in section 10 of the order.


----------



## Mike da Carpenter

Might be splitting hairs here, but when I hear boating, I think pleasure boating (cabin cruiser, pontoon, skiing, tubing...etc.). Fishing would seem to be Ok as it is not “Boating”, but fishing.


----------



## bucksrus

Guys not following the original order guidelines, ruined it for the others, including myself that did. Good job fellas.


----------



## Mike

Mike da Carpenter said:


> Might be splitting hairs here, but when I hear boating, I think pleasure boating (cabin cruiser, pontoon, skiing, tubing...etc.). Fishing would seem to be Ok as it is not “Boating”, but fishing.


https://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-350-79137_79770_98926---,00.html

Am I able to use my motor-powered boat for recreational purposes, including fishing?
No. Under the governor’s revised “Stay Home, Stay Safe” Executive Order 2020-42, physical outdoor activity, such as kayaking, canoeing and sailing, remains permissible. However, *the use of a motorboat, jet ski or similar watercraft is not permitted* for the duration of the Executive Order, which is currently set to expire at 11:59 p.m. April 30. Prohibition on the use of motorized watercraft is reflected in the governor’s Frequently Asked Questions document that explains and interprets Executive Order 2020-42.

The DNR has received many reports about heavy use of boat launches across the state and the subsequent congregation of people at these launches in violation of social distancing requirements, and in a manner that threatens public health. In addition, people who use motorized watercraft typically need to procure secondary services for their craft, such as parts and gasoline, that could unnecessarily increase contact with others and spread disease. The hope is that the prohibition on the use of motorized watercraft will reduce the movement of, and contact among, people with the intent of slowing the spread of the coronavirus.

Please recreate locally and responsibly. Long distance travel is prohibited unless it is for a purpose considered critical under the governor’s “Stay Home, Stay Safe” Executive Order.

(Updated April 10, 2020)


----------



## PunyTrout

retired dundo said:


> Wouldn’t want to be one.Every thing on here now seems to be a 50% split.So no matter what they do about half the people are going to disagree


I disagree.


----------



## Skinner 2

#1wallygator said:


> How is it gonna work for that family living on an inland lake with a dock in their front yard?


Fish off the dock.
Has Indy, Ill, shut down fishing yet? We can all load and teailer boat to thise syatescand fish. See how long it takes to shut them down... Oh wait maybe thier gov will.be smart( unlike ours) and shut down non resident


----------



## Mike da Carpenter

Might be splitting hairs here, but when I hear boating, I think pleasure boating (cabin cruiser, pontoon, skiing, tubing...etc.). Fishing would seem to be Ok as it is not “Boating”, but fishing.


----------



## Fatal attraction

vote this nut out of office


----------



## sureshot006

DNR says we are done. I blame the ignorant buttholes ignoring the distance and household rules.


----------



## Oldgrandman

Again, like a lawn care person, a grocery store is more apt to be germ ridden than a gas station. I mean especially if you take precautions and pay at the pump. This is the nanny state we all don't want to have over us.


----------



## sparky18181

I don’t understand the logic in this just because you have a motor Why not just say any water recreational activity is prohibited. Fishing by myself is t bothering anyone.


----------



## jatc

Mike da Carpenter said:


> Might be splitting hairs here, but when I hear boating, I think pleasure boating (cabin cruiser, pontoon, skiing, tubing...etc.). Fishing would seem to be Ok as it is not “Boating”, but fishing.


You are overthinking it.


----------



## birdhntr

PunyTrout said:


> I disagree.


And I agree to disagree!


----------



## icefalcon

Not happy.

Sent from my moto z3 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Mike da Carpenter

Just like ol Gretchen said last night “it’s the Low Income people who are getting gas and aren’t essential”. 

She is letting us know exactly what she thinks of Michiganders.


----------



## tincanary

Oldgrandman said:


> Again, like a lawn care person, a grocery store is more apt to be germ ridden than a gas station. I mean especially if you take precautions and pay at the pump. This is the nanny state we all don't want to have over us.


While I agree with you, this is what happens when people ruin it for others. If everybody followed the rules in the first place, things would be fine. Since people were taking non-household buddies fishing, they did this. DNR probably got tired of carding people at the boat launches and finding many in violation of the previous order.


----------



## Go Lions!!!!

Just got a warning text from my cousin who is a LEO. He just got the email from his higher up explaining the NO MOTOR BOATING. They will be ticketing. This sucks...I've been social distancing with my son like crazy on secluded in land lakes. Major Bummed!!!


----------



## Oldgrandman

Mike said:


> https://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-350-79137_79770_98926---,00.html
> 
> Am I able to use my motor-powered boat for recreational purposes, including fishing?
> No. Under the governor’s revised “Stay Home, Stay Safe” Executive Order 2020-42, physical outdoor activity, such as kayaking, canoeing and sailing, remains permissible. However, *the use of a motorboat, jet ski or similar watercraft is not permitted* for the duration of the Executive Order, which is currently set to expire at 11:59 p.m. April 30. Prohibition on the use of motorized watercraft is reflected in the governor’s Frequently Asked Questions document that explains and interprets Executive Order 2020-42.
> 
> The DNR has received many reports about heavy use of boat launches across the state and the subsequent congregation of people at these launches in violation of social distancing requirements, and in a manner that threatens public health. In addition, people who use motorized watercraft typically need to procure secondary services for their craft, such as parts and gasoline, that could unnecessarily increase contact with others and spread disease. The hope is that the prohibition on the use of motorized watercraft will reduce the movement of, and contact among, people with the intent of slowing the spread of the coronavirus.
> 
> Please recreate locally and responsibly. Long distance travel is prohibited unless it is for a purpose considered critical under the governor’s “Stay Home, Stay Safe” Executive Order.
> 
> (Updated April 10, 2020)


So I can gas up the Ford and take my YAK or CANOE and go to Riverside park or where ever and float it? But not a fishing boat? Ludicrous. Not shooting the messenger here...


----------



## wallerchamon

sparky18181 said:


> I don’t understand the logic in this just because you have a motor Why not just say any water recreational activity is prohibited. Fishing by myself is t bothering anyone.


Their rationale NOT MINE...they say motorboats require additional places to be open for maintenance...parts, repairs, etc. FFS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cedartool-fishinfool

What if you use a "motorboat" without using said "motor" and just use oars?
The water is getting pretty gray.


----------



## Skinner 2

Go Lions!!!! said:


> Because there won't be 4 buddies driving 4 hours to jump in a row boat for blue gills on a secluded lake. This is 100% about the busy walleye waters on the east side. You aren't going to tackle these waters without a motor. I'm not defending the Order, just trying to make sense of it.


Hence why all she had to do is limit travel... but not thats to easly...


----------



## #1wallygator

zzcop302 said:


> How would using a boat with a motor cause a risk of contracting C-19 as opposed to a non motorized watercraft?
> As long as you are following all the other restrictions?
> Sounds like illogical asshattery to me, and I believe in all the precautions, social distancing, and quarantine.
> Maybe I’m missing why a motorized boat is more risky?


I was just reading up about that, one thing is you might have to stop to get gas for boat exposing everyone. wth


Ranger Ray said:


> Silly. Not very well thought out order.


Yeah, quite a train of thought going on at the Capitol. Makes me wonder.


----------



## DirtySteve

hypox said:


> How about a trolling motor?


That was my 17 yr olds sons first question too. Pretty sure moror boat means trolling motor too. The governer stated that traveling and using a powered boats forces people to use gas stations and facilities like docks so she is shutting it down.

Pretty depressing state in our house right now.


----------



## TK81

Waif said:


> "Row,row,row yer boat"
> Can I run the electric trollin motor?



My 80lb'er will run my 14'er at close to 4 or 5 mph. Fine for inland lakes. Also has oars.


----------



## Mike da Carpenter

Te


Waif said:


> "Row,row,row yer boat"
> Can I run the electric trollin motor?


Technically, it is a “motor” boat. That’s why you have to have the boat registered to use it. 

Yep, I’m beginning to smell a recall election over this whole mess. This latest is just the cherry on top.


----------



## sparky18181

wallerchamon said:


> Their rationale NOT MINE...they say motorboats require additional places to be open for maintenance...parts, repairs, etc. FFS
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You brake your boat then you re out of the game. What a bunch of bs


----------



## Mike

Oldgrandman said:


> So I can gas up the Ford and take my YAK or CANOE and go to Riverside park or where ever and float it? But not a fishing boat? Ludicrous. Not shooting the messenger here...


Also no camping (even dispersed) on State land until May 15. How long before mushroom season is off?


----------



## John Hine

This is way outside the dam lines, social distance I agree with, this is unconstitutional!


----------



## brigeton

sureshot006 said:


> DNR says we are done. I blame the ignorant buttholes ignoring the distance and household rules.
> You're right and thanks for posting this. I didn't know how to copy that page on my phone.
> 
> View attachment 514799


----------



## Waif

MossyHorns said:


> I wouldn't think so! Even an electric boat is considered a motorboat, which requires a license.


I have a row boat registered. Leaving motors at home should clear it.
The canoe is registered too. To allow a motor. (Not to allow a motor now under new order...)
But they're both still technically licensed..Even without a motor mounted.
But we can canoe....

Yep! Clear as mud.


----------



## sparky18181

Jon Bondy said:


> The Governor has never allowed her husband to go out with the boys anyways.


Maybe that’s why he divorced her


----------



## LuckyBucks




----------



## wpmisport

eye-sore said:


> Sorry its the last question. Did not see an exception for fishing


Where did Q&A come from? Facebook
It may get moved to sound off


----------



## Josh R

Like always, a small portion wrecked it for the majority. 
Every day last week while I was fishing, alone, I witnessed at least 3 boats with 4 grown men fishing together in smaller boats. Unless everyone of those folks live together, highly doubt that, they screwed it for everyone. 
It was a simple request they wanted everyone to follow, fish alone or fish with people you live with. Kinda simple but a few grownup idiots think they're above the law

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## BILC




----------



## ON ICE

A few hundred row boats drifting down the D River and a few hundred rescue calls to the Coast Guard might be in order.


----------



## PB fishing

This whole thing is so fishy it ain't funny, was intending on taking wife and son out tomorrow wow my son is going to be crushed, we tried to launch at a local lake the other day and no ramp. This has gone way to far, life will never be the same the way this has everyone in a state of fear


----------



## Josh R

wpmisport said:


> Where did Q&A come from? Facebook
> It may get moved to sound off


DNR page I believe is where it came from

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sureshot006

gatorman841 said:


> Same plan see you out there about 7, separate boats that is.


Dunno how theyll be patrolling but you may get ticketed unless you're paddling.


----------



## iFishy

Interesting how this came down, 10 days AFTER license renewals for both boats AND fishing... Millions upon millions in the coffers, but now this. I need to put the tin hat back on, too many possibilities.

I'll bet creepy Uncle Joe has noticed her socialist tendencies. Just 'sayin...


----------



## fishx65

My left kidney is not essential, surprised she didn't ask for that yet.


----------



## sparky18181

I


Skinner 2 said:


> Light her up boys. Maybe someone has another link but this is what I saw.
> 
> https://somgovweb.state.mi.us/GovRelations/ShareOpinion.aspx
> Saw a comment on FB about cost of kayaks doubling....my though was so did my AR's.


I sent my message.


----------



## TheCrawdad

We knew this was coming. The ramps ARE congested, the idiots ARE stacking several dudes into a boat. If you have problems on the water, SOMEBODY has to come rescue you. I don't like it, but I get.
I know I'll get blasted, but I wonder how many of the guys ripping our government for this order are the same ones that are ripping on our government because "China did a better job with the corona virus".


----------



## fishinthed

I'll just plan my drifts accordingly and row upstream the slack water out of the current. I've rowed a couple miles to get in before my boat was rigged as it is now, and I'm no less fit. Bugger this Wussocracy right up the tail.


----------



## jatc

fishx65 said:


> My left kidney is not essential, surprised she didn't ask for that yet.


Better keep it to yourself for now. You may need to sell it if this goes on too much longer.


----------



## Mike da Carpenter

I smell a recall brewing.


----------



## randall cobb

gunner7848 said:


> No Matter what you read on the law it states you can’t but then it states you can with people in your own household.
> View attachment 514827
> View attachment 514829
> View attachment 514831


I’m not reading it that way unfortunately. I hope I’m wrong


----------



## DanP

Better fill up your cars and trucks as they use gas too!


----------



## fishrod

What about private lakes, i pay a dues and pay for fish stocking.
Whats the difference between motorboat and kayak, still have to haul it. About to go ape sh*t.


----------



## DoubleJay

ErieH2O said:


> What’s next BEER? Have a lot more comments would like to make but not even worth the effort. This sucks!


GUNS


----------



## fishinthed

Skinner 2 said:


> Light her up boys.
> https://somgovweb.state.mi.us/GovRelations/ShareOpinion.aspx


Thanks. I ripped her a new one and good!


----------



## wannabapro

Anyone that’s gonna take their boat out tomorrow - if you get stopped at the ramp tell them you are going to the grocery for food and see what the response is. Give us a report!


----------



## DoubleJay

pinman said:


> You see what happened here? The Detroit news article about shutting down boating came out before her power had been extended, so she stopped that only long enough to get her power extended, now shuts down boating.
> 
> She was afraid sportsman would put pressure on the legislature, so she only until her power was extended.. she needs to go.
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


She’s got us right where she wants us


----------



## John Hine

Recall or an overthrow


----------



## 2fieldspringers

Vote her and anyone associated with her out of office. I hope she gets on the ticket for VP so I can vote against her sooner than later!


----------



## DirtySteve

classicrider said:


> looks like they are completely shutting ALL fishing down. Thats how I read that last question.


Not fishing boating with a motor. You can still fish from shore, kayak, rowboat,canoe etc....


----------



## Bottomfeeder

sureshot006 said:


> DNR says we are done. I blame the ignorant buttholes ignoring the distance and household rules.
> 
> View attachment 514799


I blame the ignorant buttholes that voted her in office for their own self serving agenda.
This is just the beginning for that anti gun, anti hunting party .


----------



## Team Camo

I wonder how the "Walleye" feel about this....


----------



## DirtySteve

wpmisport said:


> Where did Q&A come from? Facebook
> It may get moved to sound off


It is the q&a on governers website under covide executive orders. DNR also posted it in their facebook page about an hr ago.


----------



## /RZR\

Skinner 2 said:


> Light her up boys. Maybe someone has another link but this is what I saw.
> 
> https://somgovweb.state.mi.us/GovRelations/ShareOpinion.aspx
> Saw a comment on FB about cost of kayaks doubling....my though was so did my AR's.


Message Sent!!


----------



## Gone_Hunting

wannabapro said:


> Anyone that’s gonna take their boat out tomorrow - if you get stopped at the ramp tell them you are going to the grocery for food and see what the response is. Give us a report!


There will be reports.. fish on!!


----------



## jrschantz

gunner7848 said:


> No Matter what you read on the law it states you can’t but then it states you can with people in your own household.


The last panel is several days old and to avoid confusion does need to carry the same updates as the FAQ section. Typical of government, but this stuff is moving/changing so fast that it's not a surprise that something like that gets missed.


----------



## plumbdaworld

this is her # in lansing let r rip. 517-373-3400


----------



## SkiSoloII

They claim that getting gas/refueling puts you in contact with others......


----------



## Josh R

Is this page not updated?
https://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-350-79137_79770_98458---,00.html









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtySteve

Josh R said:


> Like always, a small portion wrecked it for the majority.
> Every day last week while I was fishing, alone, I witnessed at least 3 boats with 4 grown men fishing together in smaller boats. Unless everyone of those folks live together, highly doubt that, they screwed it for everyone.
> It was a simple request they wanted everyone to follow, fish alone or fish with people you live with. Kinda simple but a few grownup idiots think they're above the law
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I really dont think anyone wrecked anything for anyone. The governer has shut down all sorts of new stuff. Cant buy tomato plants, cant golf, cant buy 2x4's, nails, paint etc. Stores like walmart and meijer are being forced to shutdown different departments that sell non essential things. Also cant even travel to your 2nd residence. I really dont think any of these things were over a certain group ruining it.


----------



## the roofer

Gonna be hard for them to ticket all of us..who’s going 1st?


----------



## Hollada

she knows that too many people weren’t following the prior directive and she took action. Pretty simple.


----------



## Sea Duck

treeman said:


> Official word from the DNR this afternoon. Row row row your boat. First step is to immediately call your state reps. Second step is to march on Lansing. I will lead the charge. I will stand in a crowd of thousands of people shoulder to shoulder before I will live under a dictator.


Please wear a mask and try to keep a 6 foot space between you and the thousands! Seriously, we don’t want you to become a Covid19 statistic.


----------



## jumbojake

Faccccck! fashoff gona go drank some sadness away now


----------



## whitetail&walleye

[email protected]%&@ can suck it!
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Fishing Pollock

Nothing like discrimination from the people that constantly bitch about discrimination!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eye-sore

I saw that same wording in another spot. But the qa i posted was from the NEW gov order. maybe the didnt consolidate info


----------



## arrigo1

Transman said:


> Just spoke with DNR office in Lansing Yup thanks to all the chumps that couldn’t resist like 5 guys on a 16’ were shut down now no motorized vessels may operate you may however build up shoulders and forearms and row you’re way out thank you


So why not enforce the rule that was already in place, rather than penalize all of us???


----------



## Team Camo

jumbojake said:


> Faccccck! fashoff gona go drank some sadness away now


I'm with ya on that! Heck been doing it for 3 plus weeks...:lol:


----------



## Pumpintheline

Hmmmm. Haven’t seen a post from TheFisherman on this. He must think he is in heaven bout now. Just sayin.


----------



## Blueboy05

Sounds like there are a bunch of sheep posting on here. You bend over, grab your ankles, and you don't even make em' spit on it first. Your a good little subject. BTW, if you can do math... The death rate in the U.S. from this supposed "Pandemic' is 0.03%. Get on your knees, boy.


Hollada said:


> she knows that too many people weren’t following the prior directive and she took action. Pretty simple.


Sent from my E6910 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Skinner 2

arrigo1 said:


> So why not enforce the rule that was already in place, rather than penalize all of us???


Because she doesnt want you to think or do things for yourself.


----------



## ATKRON65

the roofer said:


> Gonna be hard for them to ticket all of us..who’s going 1st?


Tickets ...they are going to impound every vehicle with a empty trailer in the parking lot...the tow companies are getting ready now..


----------



## jatc

Josh R said:


> Is this page not updated?
> https://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-350-79137_79770_98458---,00.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


click on where it says “new” at the top and look at “boating”.


----------



## micooner

the roofer said:


> Gonna be hard for them to ticket all of us..who’s going 1st?


Roofer you lead the way. Raise the flag high along with your "jolly roger" flag and the rest will follow. Lol


----------



## 2fieldspringers

I will vote against her and anyone even remotely associated with her from now till eternity!


----------



## Pelican257R

Hollada said:


> she knows that too many people weren’t following the prior directive and she took action. Pretty simple.


Yup, dat !! Sometimes all the people need to be protected from the stupid behavior of a few.


----------



## Fish King

I just talked to a dnr officer at Sterling, he said no boats with a motor , it does not provide exercise so it's not allowed. This really blows!!!


----------



## arrigo1

Hollada said:


> she knows that too many people weren’t following the prior directive and she took action. Pretty simple.


So why not just enforce the prior order?


----------



## wpmisport

If you want, put a sail on your boat and take the motor off. Just kidding


----------



## Gstring

DirtySteve said:


> I really dont think anyone wrecked anything for anyone. The governer has shut down all sorts of new stuff. Cant buy tomato plants, cant golf, cant buy 2x4's, nails, paint etc. Stores like walmart and meijer are being forced to shutdown different departments that sell non essential things. Also cant even travel to your 2nd residence. I really dont think any of these things were over a certain group ruining it.


This is out of control. I was prohibited from buying water softener salt in Walmart today something has to change now


----------



## No Mas

Glad I bought a sail boat all those years ago with ample rod holders....:coco:

See you on the water..


----------



## wannabapro

Domestic violence calls will be up 1000% next week and that’s not a joke on any level.


----------



## greelhappy

treeman said:


> Official word from the DNR this afternoon. Row row row your boat. First step is to immediately call your state reps. Second step is to march on Lansing. I will lead the charge. I will stand in a crowd of thousands of people shoulder to shoulder before I will live under a dictator.


You may have a hard time finding a place to live Treeman. But wherever it is, don't let the door...I think you no the rest of that saying.


----------



## Thirty pointer

This is BS .Meijer was packed full after her extension was announced .Far worse if you add all the Meijer stores than all boating would be .I was going by myself 1 mile from home .BS,BS,BS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nighttime

iFishy said:


> Interesting how this came down, 10 days AFTER license renewals for both boats AND fishing... Millions upon millions in the coffers, but now this. I need to put the tin hat back on, too many possibilities.
> 
> I'll bet creepy Uncle Joe has noticed her socialist tendencies. Just 'sayin...


Can’t even take my cans back anymore but they still charge 10cents


----------



## the roofer

2fieldspringers said:


> I will vote against her and anyone even remotely associated with her from now till eternity!


I left my message


----------



## JohnnyB87




----------



## plumbdaworld

dont forget to move the decimal point blueboy. death rate in michigan is at 5.6% as of today.


----------



## cedartool-fishinfool

Well, I guess you can never have too many laws.


----------



## whitetail&walleye

nighttime said:


> Can’t even take my cans back anymore but they still charge 10cents


Still charged for boat renewals also lol. Maybe we get a extra year now

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## fishrod

Hollada said:


> she knows that too many people weren’t following the prior directive and she took action. Pretty simple.


Stupid, Why not close launches that people aren’t distancing from each other like they did up at Tippy.


----------



## DoubleJay

We are not under Marshal Law, the US Constitution is the law of the land, and in full effect. So how does any State Governor have the authority to deprive us of our rights?? Please enlighten me.


----------



## sparky18181

Maybe we should all drive to her residence with our boats in tow and see how she likes that. I hope she is the VP candidate. Pretty much seals my president winning this state again


----------



## Go Lions!!!!

Gone_Hunting said:


> Called wyandotte and they will be open tomorrow.


Are they offering discounts for dropping a canoe or kayak?  Do you seriously think it is worth the risk? More power to you if you try it, but pretty hard to hide? I'm not talking about virus risk...but a $500-$1000 fine and risk of getting a vehicle impounded? Not sure I'd want to be the first one to see how serious they are about it. But good luck...and please report. 

I'll predict that they have an LE presence at each major launch and turn you away if you try launching a motor boat. But I've been wrong before


----------



## matchwood66

She just woke a sleeping giant in Michigan....The Sportsman community... She will pay in her next election...be it VP or Governor!!


----------



## 50incher

6:34 pm now, I called Wyandotte ramp, they said "nobody's told them anything....guys going out right now....we'll be here in the morning unless they come back bye tonight & change anything"....just saying....said "authorities have been thru today" as well....


----------



## kisherfisher

Very easy to send the message via the website given . Keep it going . The one size fits all is ridiculous.


----------



## The Fishman

Pumpintheline said:


> Hmmmm. Haven’t seen a post from TheFisherman on this. He must think he is in heaven bout now. Just sayin.


You guys that snubbed the guidelines, ruined it for the guys that didn't. Don't blame me for your stupidity.


----------



## Team Camo

DR Tomorrow...


----------



## taizer

50incher said:


> 6:34 pm now, I called Wyandotte ramp, they said "nobody's told them anything....guys going out right now....we'll be here in the morning unless they come back bye tonight & change anything"....just saying....said "authorities have been thru today" as well....


Lol what


----------



## iFishy

The Fishman said:


> You guys that snubbed the guidelines, ruined it for the guys that didn't. Don't blame me for your stupidity.


Ahhhh There he is, I was wondering too...


----------



## sparky18181

Team Camo said:


> DR Tomorrow...
> View attachment 514847


Jobie nooner They better not ban that


----------



## Jon Bondy

Since it includes a federal waterway she could be just trying to goad Trump into a reaction. She’s aiming for the VP spot remember.


----------



## BlackRhino

wannabapro said:


> Domestic violence calls will be up 1000% next week and that’s not a joke on any level.


Talked to an officer in my community this morning, domestic violence is overwhelming them. Small Town too.



Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Walley Bandit

randall cobb said:


> Can you launch your boat and only use the trolling motor? Please


Absolute BS, she needs to be recalled now!!!!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sureshot006

50incher said:


> 6:34 pm now, I called Wyandotte ramp, they said "nobody's told them anything....guys going out right now....we'll be here in the morning unless they come back bye tonight & change anything"....just saying....said "authorities have been thru today" as well....


Wyandotte ramp unfortunately isnt the authority. I won't be out as planned tomorrow


----------



## JohnnyB87

Team Camo said:


> DR Tomorrow...
> View attachment 514847


Hey man, quit f*#^king up ma drift!


----------



## BlackRhino

Hollada said:


> she knows that too many people weren’t following the prior directive and she took action. Pretty simple.


"SHE" doesn't know ****. Lets get that straight from the get go.

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoeman

I guess @NbyNW was right after all yesterday!

She IS a Witch!

Sorry bro for busting your chops! You were ahead of your time


----------



## Petronius

zzcop302 said:


> How would using a boat with a motor cause a risk of contracting C-19 as opposed to a non motorized watercraft?
> As long as you are following all the other restrictions?
> Sounds like illogical asshattery to me, and I believe in all the precautions, social distancing, and quarantine.
> Maybe I’m missing why a motorized boat is more risky?


Many people were not following the rules and continued to take their boats out with friends and neighbors. Guess what happens when you don't follow the rules? You get your privileges takes away. Go blame the guys that think the rules don't apply to them.


----------



## jaypluggin

Jon Bondy said:


> The Governor has never allowed her husband to go out with the boys anyways.


She has a husband?


----------



## snortwheeze

My buddy was at the launch. I was uptown, he was told by the CO he's lucky, he better put his time in out there... Last day, don't shoot the messenger she said.

This isn't false info *TRUE... Make a stand, that's ******** !!!!!*


----------



## 6Speed

LOL. Here we go....


----------



## roger carv

The DNR screen shot is a reply from a secretary .. that’s not law.


----------



## John Hine

I’m sure the Dnr was whispering in her ear, close it all so they don’t have to do their job.


----------



## pjd

sad day don't even know what else to say


----------



## chase n fish

boostedaudi said:


> Yeah...
> https://www.michigan.gov/coronavirus/0,9753,7-406-98178_98455-525278--,00.html


----------



## Fatal attraction

everyone out there in the boating world should be blowing the phones up in this state, here is witmers office #517 373 3400 call non stop.


----------



## sureshot006

Whoever decided jigging the D isnt exercise is sorely mistaken... it's definitely a workout just keeping balance through wakes.


----------



## EZHOOPS

I'm in my boat slip for over a month now, bring my own gas to the boat in cans, fish solo and now I'm F'd. For 20 days.  This is just stupid


----------



## sfw1960

I'm glad I am a moderator here, granted my time constraints keep me from being here 24/7/365, but we've got a good core group of guys here and they exercise pretty good judgement.

Don't spend time pissing them off because not all of us have a lot of patience with people making piss poor choices.

Same reasons IDIOTS ruined this for everyone and we don't issue government ordered rules.

We whack and stack when it gets to be problematic. No fines, no 5 days in the cage.
POOF! Sent packing...

Please try to do the things your neighbor would appreciate and if you start a pissing match, make sure what team you're playing for an if it's worth the hatchet or not.

WE WILL GET THROUGH THIS!

Do your very best to fight the good fight and make smart choices, even if you won't do it for your own good, do it for your friends, relatives or the greater good of all mankind.

Put the petty stuff aside, it's not needed, required, or even wanted.


----------



## crossneyes

Call made,email sent ,petition signed! Anything else I can do?


----------



## Skinner 2

crossneyes said:


> Call made,email sent ,petition signed! Anything else I can do?


Wheres the petition?


----------



## Shlack

bummer...


----------



## Shoeman

Hook up your boat and ride circles around Lansing


----------



## CABELKINS2000

MC boat registration and Mi fishing license fees and Governor Whitmer bans fishing from a motor boat...Taxation without representation! Hmmmm...Reminds me of a band out of Boston!

Sent from my SM-S907VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## john decker

confirms my initial impression,she Cant Understand Normal Thinking!!!


----------



## sureshot006

roger carv said:


> The DNR screen shot is a reply from a secretary .. that’s not law.


Then read the order if you dont believe it.


----------



## tincanary

CABELKINS2000 said:


> Reminds me of a band out of Boston!


Aerosmith?


----------



## The Fishing Pollock

Skinner 2 said:


> Wheres the petition?


not the petition but here is a direct link to her
https://somgovweb.state.mi.us/GovRe...VMou5kbEQOg0K06WF8iv65DFKrIC82KeV-PWyMv5aZKDo


----------



## cmelder13

What prevents someone from buying an Ohio fishing license and launching in Ohio? I normally launch at Bolles so running another 10 miles south is fine by me unless I am missing something.


----------



## The Fishing Pollock

Jon Bondy said:


> Don’t expect any help from the radical attorney general Michigan has... that would be a waste of a call.


She is also a peta donater and supporter .


----------



## tincanary

.


----------



## the roofer

Happy birthday jstfish48162..hope u see this..I don’t think I ever seen a thread go from 0-21 pages in under 2 hrs..


----------



## loomis82

Lol setting records roofer! Happy bday jstfish48162! Wont be able to forget this birthday! Gonna be a lot more pages with all the boats parked lol


----------



## Grandriverrat

TheCrawdad said:


> I wasn't voting for that hag long before this happened! Just icing on the cake. Oh, she can take SOS Benson with her too.


Would have thought of a better response from you based what you have been through recently. I get the frustration really I do. We just all need to put aside boating and fishing which I love more than anything. Please just hang in there and give it time and we wil all be back. Continued prays for your friend and families.


----------



## BILC

I posted this in a different thread which was moved into this one. Worth reposting for those that missed it.


----------



## whitetail&walleye

Looks like me and my boy are taking either the canoe or flat bottom for a float tmrw. Bonus public land scouting will be involved. Unless that becomes a banned out door activity.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hollada

DirtySteve said:


> I really dont think anyone wrecked anything for anyone. The governer has shut down all sorts of new stuff. Cant buy tomato plants, cant golf, cant buy 2x4's, nails, paint etc. Stores like walmart and meijer are being forced to shutdown different departments that sell non essential things. Also cant even travel to your 2nd residence. I really dont think any of these things were over a certain group ruining it.


you can tell yourself that I guess, but she didn’t make this decision on her own. The leaders in the DNR and MSP were monitoring what was going on through their staff and they made the recommendation. The few wrecked it for the many that were following the guidelines.


----------



## Jackson Winger

Can we use trolling motors?


----------



## Hollada

sparky18181 said:


> I agree Jim. I do t see it either.


https://www.michigan.gov/coronavirus/0,9753,7-406-98810-525445--,00.html


----------



## Milosh

Hollada said:


> she knows that too many people weren’t following the prior directive and she took action. Pretty simple.


Really a very small fraction of the population disobeying caused this.


fishindad said:


> Jon,
> 
> Jon, I'm just saying there's plenty of people out there that can't make a living during this time. There were simple instructions we all had to follow in order to keep the launches open. I know you're a great, well-respected angler and guide but if you did in fact keep fishing with non-family members then you did break the rules that were in place, for a good reason.


just my opinion but I don’t believe this to be true. These series of events would have happened even with compliance.


----------



## jaypluggin




----------



## Jo-Fish

A 8 foot 2 x 4 and bed sheets will make everybody’s boat a sailboat now I guess.................
And that 15 horse on the back is just for when the wind doesn’t blow


----------



## fishrod

Fish King said:


> I just talked to a dnr officer at Sterling, he said no boats with a motor , it does not provide exercise so it's not allowed. This really blows!!!


How do you get exercise from a sailboat?


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe

.









Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## sparky18181

Hollada said:


> https://www.michigan.gov/coronavirus/0,9753,7-406-98810-525445--,00.html


Read the order. Not something that suits your position. I’m not seeing it in the order.


----------



## TheCrawdad

Grandriverrat said:


> Would have thought of a better response from you based what you have been through recently. I get the frustration really I do. We just all need to put aside boating and fishing which I love more than anything. Please just hang in there and give it time and we wil all be back. Continued prays for your friend and families.


 Perhaps I wasn't very eloquent. My apologies..
I will say that our governors actions at the start of this pandemic were sickening to me. The truth of the matter is that NOBODY was ready for this. Not the federal government, not Obama, nor the state government. For that matter, none of the people that bought up all the toilet paper were ready for this either. Again, NOBODY was prepared. Our governor was taking cheap shots every time a camera was in her face, and fully blaming the Trump administration for everything that was going on - OBVIOUSLY for political reasons. Very bad timing. It was disgusting. What we need is an "all hands on deck" attitude, and she was just the opposite.
Again, my apologies..


----------



## fishindad

Just watched this. So
I’m not the only one


Milosh said:


> Really a very small fraction of the population disobeying caused this.
> 
> just my opinion but I don’t believe this to be true. These series of events would have happened even with compliance.


I’m not the only one with this opinion.


----------



## Grandriverrat

TheCrawdad said:


> Perhaps I wasn't very eloquent. My apologies..
> I will say that our governors actions at the start of this pandemic were sickening to me. The truth of the matter is that NOBODY was ready for this. Not the federal government, not Obama, nor the state government. For that matter, none of the people that bought up all the toilet paper were ready for this either. Again, NOBODY was prepared. Our governor was taking cheap shots and fully blaming the Trump administration for everything that was going on - OBVIOUSLY for political reasons. Very bad timing. It was disgusting. What we need is an "all hands on deck" attitude, and she was just the opposite.
> Again, my apologies..


Amen brother. Continued prayers!!!


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie

I'm going to throw some vinyl letters on my boat that say "canoe". Then when I get stopped I'll tell the DNR my boat "identifies" as a canoe. They wont be able to argue with that.


----------



## Oldgrandman

Petronius said:


> How many people are you going to fit in your kayak?


Same as in a boat, 1. I don't get your point. Gassing up is the issue isn't it?

Why'd ya leave out a canoe?


----------



## CHASINEYES

branden van **** said:


> Heck of a socialist experiment we have going on here. Can’t go to church or work, now we can’t fish. Let me try to understand this correctly? Some on here want to blame other sportsman for losing this freedom?!


I've spent a little time each day for the last two prepping rods and tackle hoping to get a crack at some coho. My kids are ready. It will be done for one year by the time wHitlers ban is lifted. If people just followed the rules this may not have happened. Again, you go after the idiots who can't follow laws and not blanket everyone with a ban because a few morons cant follow directions.


----------



## Polandsrevenge

Mike da Carpenter said:


> And it will be classified as a Death due to Corona, giving them more ammunition to take more things away.


Funny, I think there is much more risk standing in line to buy a lottery ticket, than out on the water, but because of the revenue flow, - it's acceptable?


----------



## jmpgrr

CHASINEYES said:


> I've spent a little time each day for the last two prepping rods and tackle hoping to get a crack at some coho. My kids are ready. It will be done for one year by the time wHitlers ban is lifted. If people just followed the rules this may not have happened. Again, you go after the idiots who can't follow laws and not blanket everyone with a ban because a few morons cant follow directions.


I’m interested to hear about enforcement actions that will occur after midnight on Friday......guess we’re all Fixin to find out the reality soon enough......


----------



## RabbleRouser

I have noticed the last week, including today, workers on I-94 putting up road signs and pouring cement in the footings. How is this critical work. They were groups of 4-5 guys all bunched together. Also on Hall Rd there were groups of block masons and roofers working on a mini mall between M-97 and Elizabeth Rd. What a crock and they want to stop boating.


----------



## branden van dyke

CHASINEYES said:


> I've spent a little time each day for the last two prepping rods and tackle hoping to get a crack at some coho. My kids are ready. It will be done for one year by the time wHitlers ban is lifted. If people just followed the rules this may not have happened. Again, you go after the idiots who can't follow laws and not blanket everyone with a ban because a few morons cant follow directions.


We’re gonna short dick everyone in the country over this virus and ruin millions of people’s livelihoods. I don’t believe a few “rule breakers” caused this.


----------



## fels340

Polandsrevenge said:


> Funny, I think there is much more risk standing in line to buy a lottery ticket, than out on the water, but because of the revenue flow, - it's acceptable?


So we can’t buy paint, lumber, hardware, or building supplies. You can’t go to a home you own and are paying taxes on. You can only leave your house for living “essentials”. But you can buy lottery tickets. The absurdity of this is mind boggling.


----------



## IWannaGoFast

Ill run car spots at del ray 4 a small fee 4 the rowers....


----------



## 6667supersport

Jackson Winger said:


> _Can we use a trolling motor?_


No, a trolling motor is power.


----------



## CHASINEYES

branden van **** said:


> We’re gonna short dick everyone in the country over this virus and ruin millions of people’s livelihoods. I don’t believe a few “rule breakers” caused this.


I don't know. Haven't been to any boat launches but I can just imagine the horde of morons going about business as usual packing launches etc.... I'm just as liberty minded as the next guy, but the country has quite a quandary. Rules were made, follow them.


----------



## fels340

Guess all these rules don’t apply to them, just the rest of us.


----------



## Petronius

So funny. Twenty six pages of crying and bellyaching because they can't take their little motor boat out for a few days.


----------



## cgrysen123

chase n fish said:


> That is from DNR look at the 2020-42 the new updated executive order. Says nothing about boats and motors. This is the DNR's interpretation of the order it's bull crap!!


Agreed. While it is on the Michigan website, I don’t see how they can enforce something that isn’t on a formal legislation.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## snortwheeze

sparky18181 said:


> I agree Jim. I do t see it either.



It's the truth... No fishing with a powered boat. Buddy spoke to a dnr this evening.




jmpgrr said:


> I’m interested to hear about enforcement actions that will occur after midnight on Friday......guess we’re all Fixin to find out the reality soon enough......



I'll be at a launch first light in the a.m. shall be interesting !


----------



## sparky18181

sureshot006 said:


> The Q &A doesnt count to clarify anything?


The executive order is as written. If she wants to amend it then so be it.


----------



## CHASINEYES

Petronius said:


> So funny. Twenty six pages of crying and bellyaching because they can't take their little motor boat out for a few days.


That's cold.


----------



## sparky18181

snortwheeze said:


> It's the truth... No fishing with a powered boat. Buddy spoke to a dnr this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be at a launch first light in the a.m. shall be interesting !


I have the ten page order s d no where in that order does it say that. This is order 2020-42 Everyone read it for themselves and if you find I
Where it says that. Let me know.


----------



## Skinner 2

fels340 said:


> So we can’t buy paint, lumber, hardware, or building supplies. You can’t go to a home you own and are paying taxes on. You can only leave your house for living “essentials”. But you can buy lottery tickets. The absurdity of this is mind boggling.


You forgot pot, alchol... can't return returnables but stiil pay the deposit.

Can a sailboat use its engine to get out of it's slip, motor up river?


----------



## CHASINEYES

sparky18181 said:


> I have the ten page order s d no where in that order does it say that. This is order 2020-42 Everyone read it for themselves and if you find I
> Where it says that. Let me know.


Fake news?


----------



## branden van dyke

CHASINEYES said:


> I don't know. Haven't been to any boat launches but I can just imagine the horde of morons going about business as usual packing launches etc.... I'm just as liberty minded as the next guy, but the country has quite a quandary. Rules were made, follow them.


I think a power hungry governor is more to blame than a few sportsman who are trying to not go crazy after our right to work was taken away. We’ll keep losing our rights if we don’t fix stupid at the highest levels


----------



## CLUBBERS

Everyone whining about "it's the guys fishing that ruined it for everyone"- that had NOTHING to do with it. This is a political decision, nothing more.

If you disagree with that, explain how drive-through restaurant service is less dangerous than fishing.


----------



## sureshot006

PerchPatrol said:


> That's bs. You should punish the people who aren't following the rules.


I think it gets to the point that it is risking the officers enforcing it because they're having to contact a lot of people. So, when warnings didnt work, fine them. When it still wasnt complied with, ban it.


----------



## Petronius

PerchPatrol said:


> That's bs. You should punish the people who aren't following the rules.


Well, yes, you should. And then there comes a time when you say you have other more important things to do so you shut it down. Just like parents do when their bratty children won't do as they're told and make the parents work harder. They all suffer.
Remember the stories of the the guy in Army or Marine boot camp who screws up. Everyone gets punished because of him.


----------



## CHASINEYES

sureshot006 said:


> I think it gets to the point that it is risking the officers enforcing it because they're having to contact a lot of people. So, when warnings didnt work, fine them. When it still wasnt complied with, ban it.


That 1k ticket would straighten their arses out real quick if enforced to the letter.


----------



## CLUBBERS

Then close the liquor stores and make smoking illegal as well. At least be consistent.


----------



## Petronius

sureshot006 said:


> I think it gets to the point that it is risking the officers enforcing it because they're having to contact a lot of people. So, when warnings didnt work, fine them. When it still wasnt complied with, ban it.


Detroit is threatening fines and jail time for people who keep gathering in groups.


----------



## CHASINEYES

Petronius said:


> Well, yes, you should. And then there comes a time when you say you have other more important things to do so you shut it down. Just like parents do when their bratty children won't do as they're told and make the parents work harder. They all suffer.
> Remember the stories of the the guy in Army or Marine boot camp who screws up. Everyone gets punished because of him.


Lol
We're not children. We are the parents.


----------



## PerchPatrol

You should be able to buy seeds.


----------



## CHASINEYES

Petronius said:


> Detroit is threatening fines and jail time for people who keep gathering in groups.


That all they got, threats?


----------



## mbirdsley

CHASINEYES said:


> Lol
> We're not children. We are the parents.


That is 100% correct.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shlack

mbs said:


> These 27 pages of people "bellyaching" are fisherman that are guests on this website I'm guessing you are employed by, seeing that your profile designates you as a staff member. Without these guests michigansportsman wouldn't have advertisers that pay to keep the very website you work for running. And you're going to belittle them?!?! Shame on you!


I also thought it was an odd comment coming from a staff member. Kind of trying to rile people up? Strange that a mod would troll the board, but these are strange times.


----------



## sureshot006

PerchPatrol said:


> You should be able to buy seeds.


Yeah... if I had seen this coming I'd have done that weeks ago. Supposed to start seeds 8 weeks before planting in the garden. Kinda getting late.


----------



## RMH

sureshot006 said:


> I think it gets to the point that it is risking the officers enforcing it because they're having to contact a lot of people. So, when warnings didnt work, fine them. When it still wasnt complied with, ban it.


As I mentioned in a nearby thread. So now they are willing to risk exposure ticketing people violating the no motor rule but they were not willing to ticket men violating the social distancing rule last week. They have been watching the launches.


----------



## Scadsobees

No more motorboating? And this from the party that claims to want to keep out of people's bedrooms???


----------



## PerchPatrol

Wait until the the day the ban is lifted.
Every greenhouse will be out of plants, bought by the jackass with 450 rolls of toilet paper.


----------



## boostedaudi

Please, keep telling me how this is all the sportsmens fault and that she had no other choice but to blanket ban motor boating for the ENTIRE state. 
How many people do you think she let get infected, spread and possibly die the night she conveniently waited to announce we had coronavirus in our state, just so everyone could get out there and vote for her future running mate?


----------



## CHASINEYES

sureshot006 said:


> Yeah... if I had seen this coming I'd have done that weeks ago. Supposed to start seeds 8 weeks before planting in the garden. Kinda getting late.


Should be able to order them. I see UPS, USPS and Fedex daily out here in the sticks.


----------



## PerchPatrol

sureshot006 said:


> Yeah... if I had seen this coming I'd have done that weeks ago. Supposed to start seeds 8 weeks before planting in the garden. Kinda getting late.


All i got left is this: 










Wife has pepper. Tomalillo, something else...


----------



## sureshot006

CHASINEYES said:


> Should be able to order them. I see UPS, USPS and Fedex daily out here in the sticks.


You mean plants?


----------



## mbirdsley

Looks like MUCC is finally starting to get off their dead A$& and starting to push back 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JAA

What about going to Ohio, Will that fly, Or did they do the same thing?


----------



## John Hine

I’ve been all for compliance with social distancing, we’ve not been perfect but for the most part people have been making an effort to comply with new rules that are completely foreign to us. If this is the reward we get for our efforts I’m inclined to pass the message back to our governor that we will be staging a “fish in”, we can all gather in a non motorized flotilla with our non motorized boats & kyaks & spend the day passing around fifths of whisky & big giant joints, both of which are considered essential right now. We could call it “Floatilla roulette”. 
Pretty sure someone once said “ give me liberty or give me death!!”
I’d rather die fighting than live hiding any day! 
I’m sure I’ll take heat for this post, have at me!


----------



## michcats

If anyone thinking if testing the order save the gas cops at Wyandotte right now


----------



## roger23

To windy for the Lake. But friends on inlake will be fishing today.to see if the " Blue Light Special"will be on the lake I can't go up from Ohio .They have been stopping some trucks and asking them to stay home for 14 days .unless they have a work permit.I could take a call for Fermie I guess


----------



## snortwheeze

At Marine city launch now. No CO, NO cops, one boat out


----------



## snortwheeze

Headed too Algonac.. See what's there..


----------



## Gordon Casey

scooter_trasher said:


> We are talking about an infection rate or 0.23% that's 2.3 people per thousand, with 80% of those having little to no symptoms. Without breaking out a tin hat one can still see there is something deeper going on , who said never let a crisis go to waste? Whitmer has most likely burned her bridges in Michigan as she enjoys photo ops and her daily pressers, in her bid for a VP nomination.


Only about 15% of Michigan population are boat fishers, we are the minority. About 85% of the population don't give a flip about us just as long as they can buy their fish at the local market. We killed ourselves by not abiding by the rules. A lot of posters on here live near the Canadian border. What are they doing about motor boat fishing? I guess it doesn't matter, we can't enter into Canada and we can't launch in the US.


----------



## sparky18181

Gordon Casey said:


> Only about 15% of Michigan population are boat fishers, we are the minority. About 85% of the population don't give a flip about us just as long as they can buy their fish at the local market. We killed ourselves by not abiding by the rules. A lot of posters on here live near the Canadian border. What are they doing about motor boat fishing? I guess it doesn't matter, we can't enter into Canada and we can't launch in the US.


I ll ask again. In the ten page document titles 2020-42. Please show me where it prohibits motor boating. It doesn’t. Fish on


----------



## snortwheeze

Algonac city ramp closed... North channel lot 6 trailers. No Co, no cops..

Do not think they have the man power to stop boating !!!


----------



## excalibur

MIoutdoorsjunkie said:


> I'm going to throw some vinyl letters on my boat that say "canoe". Then when I get stopped I'll tell the DNR my boat "identifies" as a canoe. They wont be able to argue with that.


No motorized canoes allowed.


----------



## snortwheeze

sparky18181 said:


> I ll ask again. In the ten page document titles 2020-42. Please show me where it prohibits motor boating. It doesn’t. Fish on


How many times ya gotta see it?..... But I'd still fish if able to hook up and go!


----------



## vanj85

That is a release from mdnre not the cover order from witless. In the order it does not say anything about no motor boats.

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## vanj85

Here is the order that is signed by witless









Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## vanj85

Here is one you can read









Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveTomSlickTrick

I was going to lunch at South River Road this morning and was turned around by Sheriff Department. He said only canoes kayaks and sailboats.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie

snortwheeze said:


> How many times ya gotta see it?..... But I'd still fish if able to hook up and go!
> View attachment 515069


That is from the FAQ section of the DNR site. That is not the oder from the govenor. Simply an interpretation of what the governors order says by the DNR. 

I read the actual order like some of the other guys here and could not find one thing about boats with motors.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie

DaveTomSlickTrick said:


> I was going to lunch at South River Road this morning and was turned around by Sheriff Department. He said only canoes kayaks and sailboats.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app



If the purpose of this order is to save COs from coming in contact with people I think it is going to have the opposite affect. I think the will have to come in contact with many more people now to enforce this order. Should have just left the fisherman alone.


----------



## scotthey

MIoutdoorsjunkie said:


> If the purpose of this order is to save COs from coming in contact with people I think it is going to have the opposite affect. I think the will have to come in contact with many more people now to enforce this order. Should have just left the fisherman alone.


if people would listen to reason and follow the order that’s in their own best interests they wouldn’t be.

I have a son that beat cancer and has asthma, he’s a prime candidate to die from this. I was excited to get out on the D this year but had no intention of going into the eye of the storm to fish and risk his life. (He’s my fishing buddy)

My point is this, stop being a bunch of crying little girls and deal with it. You may be fine if you get it but there’s over 1200 people in Michigan alone that weren’t. There’s always next year and with nobody fishing it hard this year it’ll be better with bigger eyes!


----------



## ccavacini

Here's a new slant. I live on Lake George, a lake that is in both Michigan and Indiana.

I live on the Michigan side. The public access is in Mich. As I read it, I can't launch my fishing boat to move it to my shore station. 

The Indiana side has a marina, which I do business with. (they store my pontoon). I can launch my boat on the Indiana side, but would have to travel through the Michigan side to put my on the shore station.

I haven't been to the public access lately, but if there a sign, I wouldn't take a chance.


----------



## Gordon Casey

MIoutdoorsjunkie said:


> That is from the FAQ section of the DNR site. That is not the oder from the govenor. Simply an interpretation of what the governors order says by the DNR.
> 
> I read the actual order like some of the other guys here and could not find one thing about boats with motors.


Why don't you just give up.


----------



## BUGBOAT

sparky18181 said:


> I ll ask again. In the ten page document titles 2020-42. Please show me where it prohibits motor boating. It doesn’t. Fish on


it’s very Loosely interpreted.


----------



## Gone_Hunting

Gordon Casey said:


> Why don't you just give up.


That's the problem, people giving up their rights!! What's next?


----------



## CHASINEYES

Petronius said:


> He might still be able to sell plants if he waits it out. Most don't put their plants in the ground until later in May.


I've had my head in the sand to what's going on across this state. Had no idea she made an outright ban on the selling of plants and seeds. I was in TSC last week looking through the seed shelf. On my way out I looked at the fruit trees. Could have purchased whatever I wanted. TSC is probably essential in that they sell animal feed. So they can remain open. Now I hear stores block off areas such as the seed racks or plants. This is stepping way over the line, common sense just left the building and Whitmer is the one pushing it out.

As you know, large and small gas stations & grocery stores all remain open. Why is it that a person can purchase lotto tickets? They are not essential. It could be said that food plants are essential and lotto tickets are not even good for use as toilet paper. Controlled movement through garden centers is doable.


----------



## kisherfisher

MIoutdoorsjunkie said:


> That is from the FAQ section of the DNR site. That is not the oder from the govenor. Simply an interpretation of what the governors order says by the DNR.
> 
> I read the actual order like some of the other guys here and could not find one thing about boats with motors.


Who interprets the Order and writes the Violation ? Let me know when Whitmer shows up in uniform and ticketbook. LOL


----------



## retired dundo

FISHINGcuresALL said:


> What exactly did trump not do? We were to busy wasting millions of dollars trying to get trump out because democrats dont like him,boo hoo. Our vote wasnt good enough. So instead of handling what needed to be handled. Our government was blowing money on nut bag little bitches trying to get their way. Trump tried getting our governor to lock down the state,long before she did. Instead she acted like a child and did what she wanted.


Good post


----------



## jimbo

So, will they try rowing after a motor boat or wait at the access for 2,3 or 4 hrs to write a ticket?


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Mike da Carpenter

retired dundo said:


> Good post


I agree.


----------



## mcfish

hypox said:


> Lol!...10 out of 10 trailer park residents agree


What a classless post


----------



## mbs

MIoutdoorsjunkie said:


> If the purpose of this order is to save COs from coming in contact with people I think it is going to have the opposite affect. I think the will have to come in contact with many more people now to enforce this order. Should have just left the fisherman alone.


I have a different situation than most who fish the Detroit River since my residence sits on it and I have my own boat well with river access. Therefore I have no reason to attempt a public launch being guarded by the po po. I'm going to literally "test the waters" today. If per chance I encounter a CO on the water or Wayne County Sherriff I'm going to ask them "What the hell are you doing out here??? Dont you know your presence on the water in your boat is violating an executive order??? And why are there two of you in the same boat??? Dont tell me you live in the same household... and if you do, well, that's kinda creepy". :cheeky-sm


----------



## Reel2000

CHASINEYES said:


> I've had my head in the sand to what's going on across this state. Had no idea she made an outright ban on the selling of plants and seeds. I was in TSC last week looking through the seed shelf. On my way out I looked at the fruit trees. Could have purchased whatever I wanted. TSC is probably essential in that they sell animal feed. So they can remain open. Now I hear stores block off areas such as the seed racks or plants. This is stepping way over the line, common sense just left the building and Whitmer is the one pushing it out.
> 
> As you know, large and small gas stations & grocery stores all remain open. Why is it that a person can purchase lotto tickets? They are not essential. It could be said that food plants are essential and lotto tickets are not even good for use as toilet paper. Controlled movement through garden centers is doable.


just went to TSC and they have plenty of seed that is for sale as well as plants to buy.. my garden will be ready.


----------



## Holzer

Do I think the state and the country are over-reacting to Covid? Yes, probably. The math and models suggest this it is equivalent to a bad flu or maybe a bit worse. Heck, I probably already had it. I work(ed) in sales, my wife works in a hospital, I have kids that forget to wash their hands.

However, I do know there are 40 covid patients on ventilators at my wife's hospital, so it is really out there. I do know my hunting and fishing fanatic friend in SE Michigan is holed up in his cabin up North for the past 4 weeks because he is on immune compromising medicine and has nearly died of pneumonia twice. I do know my co-work who is an AR-15 collector, hand-gun-lovin, anit-establishment type is terrified because he too is on all sorts of immune compromising drugs due to a genetic illness. I know my 76 year old mother is on immune compromising medicine because of severe arthritis. I know my Dad limps around because he can't get knee surgery during this Covid crisis.

I am pissed and depressed because I can't use my boat. But I can deal with it for 3 weeks. My friends, you fellow fishermen and boaters, you keep saying my rights, my rights, me, me, me. I can't, I will, I'm getting screwed.... This is not about YOU. You are being asked to put someone beside yourself first, for only 3 more weeks. 

By the way, if you happen to be 40+ pounds overweight, or you smoke, you better pray. For you, this IS far worse then the flu. Ventilators are far less effective for Covid patients than for normal pneumonia patients. If you get it, or your buddy gets it, or your dad gets it, and they smoke, are over-weight, or are old, they are in real trouble. Most of us are middle aged guys will be just fine. This temporary sacrifice is not about us. Its about them.

Before you go an write me off as some tree huggin, progressive liberal, think again. I voted for Bush 1 and 2, Romney, and McCain. This Easter many of us will celebrate a man who sacrificed and gave up his rights for the benefit of others he did not know. I think I can give up boating, even though it probably won't have an impact, for the possible benefit of other people. Can you?


----------



## mbs

scotthey said:


> if people would listen to reason and follow the order that’s in their own best interests they wouldn’t be.
> 
> I have a son that beat cancer and has asthma, he’s a prime candidate to die from this. I was excited to get out on the D this year but had no intention of going into the eye of the storm to fish and risk his life. (He’s my fishing buddy)
> 
> My point is this, stop being a bunch of crying little girls and deal with it. You may be fine if you get it but there’s over 1200 people in Michigan alone that weren’t. There’s always next year and with nobody fishing it hard this year it’ll be better with bigger eyes!


9,833,640 residents in Michigan. 1200 deaths. That's a 1.2 in 10,000 chance of mortality from this thing. I dont mean any callousness toward you or your son's situation, I certainly can empathize with that. But the pragmatic way to look at this thing is that people at high risk should stay at home, socially distance themselves, etc. The rest of the country moves on. The math just isn't there to justify this lockdown.


----------



## Holzer

I appreciate the data. I agree with the data. By itself, it does not justify a lockdown. 

However, this not the data for an established, known virus. It is the data for a virus that most of us have never had, that we are still learning how to treat, and that we are developing a vaccine for.

The 3 week lockdown is to buy us all time. The 3 weeks flattens the curve so that maybe its 3 months before scotthey's friend across the street is exposed while fishing with his uncle, and then returns to play cards with scotthey, who then infects his asthmatic kid. When his kid is in the hospital, the doctor's and nurses are not so overwhelmed to notice that scotthey's kid's blood oxygen level is dropping, and now they are 3 months further along and so they know how to respond.

We will probably NOT stop the ultimate number of infections. Our goal is to buy some time so that we have time to react, and know how to react.


----------



## terrylee86

Boy does this smack of Big Brother. What about those boaters who have had the virus and recovered. They are immune and cannot pass it to anyone else. Bad science Gretchen, looks like you are politicking to be Dementia Joe’s running mate so you can run the country when he is out of it.


----------



## huxIIIhammer

CMW50 said:


> What is the difference between two people in a canoe from the same house as two people in a motor boat. Absolutely ridiculous. One of the safest things you could probably do now is go fishing and not be near anyone. But i can go stand in line with 50 other people at Meijer and thats ok.


Don't count on Dimwhit to use any common sense it's about her socialist agenda. What a complete joke!


----------



## mbs

Holzer said:


> I appreciate the data. I agree with the data. By itself, it does not justify a lockdown.
> 
> However, this not the data for an established, known virus. It is the data for a virus that most of us have never had, that we are still learning how to treat, and that we are developing a vaccine for.
> 
> The 3 week lockdown is to buy us all time. The 3 weeks flattens the curve so that maybe its 3 months before scotthey's friend across the street is exposed while fishing with his uncle, and then returns to play cards with scotthey, who then infects his asthmatic kid. When his kid is in the hospital, the doctor's and nurses are not so overwhelmed to notice that scotthey's kid's blood oxygen level is dropping, and now they are 3 months further along and so they know how to respond.
> 
> We will probably NOT stop the ultimate number of infections. Our goal is to buy some time so that we have time to react, and know how to react.


There's enough hydroxychloroquine and Zpacs in this country to distribute to all symptomatic infectants. Numerous reports from numerous doctors in numerous countries serve testimony to its effectiveness. But even our own Gov Half-Wit tried to ban it in MI. It wasnt until a weekend op-ed piece in the Detroit News called her out on it and she reversed her decision. Hell, even a Democrat state rep praised Trump this past week because hydroxychloroquine saved her life. The Dems want to keep pushing this hysteria and the sick thing about it is they are willing to deny an effective treatment to those in need in order to perpetuate the hysteria. Anyone who thinks the Dems won't try to push this shutdown until well past May is naive.


----------



## loonypier

With all the slams on Whitmer shouldnt this be on the political forum?


----------



## CLUBBERS

I'll drop this right here.









Sent from my moto g(7) power using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## mbs

CLUBBERS said:


> I'll drop this right here.
> View attachment 515137
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Awesome!!! :lol::lol::lol: Post of the day!! Well done Clubbers, well done indeed.


----------



## CHASINEYES

CLUBBERS said:


> I'll drop this right here.
> View attachment 515137
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Need another sign for the tow vehicle. Keep your distance. This vehicle and trailer is contaminated by covid-19.


----------



## wolf76

Holzer said:


> Do I think the state and the country are over-reacting to Covid? Yes, probably. The math and models suggest this it is equivalent to a bad flu or maybe a bit worse. Heck, I probably already had it. I work(ed) in sales, my wife works in a hospital, I have kids that forget to wash their hands.
> 
> However, I do know there are 40 covid patients on ventilators at my wife's hospital, so it is really out there. I do know my hunting and fishing fanatic friend in SE Michigan is holed up in his cabin up North for the past 4 weeks because he is on immune compromising medicine and has nearly died of pneumonia twice. I do know my co-work who is an AR-15 collector, hand-gun-lovin, anit-establishment type is terrified because he too is on all sorts of immune compromising drugs due to a genetic illness. I know my 76 year old mother is on immune compromising medicine because of severe arthritis. I know my Dad limps around because he can't get knee surgery during this Covid crisis.
> 
> I am pissed and depressed because I can't use my boat. But I can deal with it for 3 weeks. My friends, you fellow fishermen and boaters, you keep saying my rights, my rights, me, me, me. I can't, I will, I'm getting screwed.... This is not about YOU. You are being asked to put someone beside yourself first, for only 3 more weeks.
> 
> By the way, if you happen to be 40+ pounds overweight, or you smoke, you better pray. For you, this IS far worse then the flu. Ventilators are far less effective for Covid patients than for normal pneumonia patients. If you get it, or your buddy gets it, or your dad gets it, and they smoke, are over-weight, or are old, they are in real trouble. Most of us are middle aged guys will be just fine. This temporary sacrifice is not about us. Its about them.
> 
> Before you go an write me off as some tree huggin, progressive liberal, think again. I voted for Bush 1 and 2, Romney, and McCain. This Easter many of us will celebrate a man who sacrificed and gave up his rights for the benefit of others he did not know. I think I can give up boating, even though it probably won't have an impact, for the possible benefit of other people. Can you?


Respectfully, your logic is a bit misguided. People who are at-risk, are always at-risk for _____ disease. With a compromised immune system, even a common cold can be deadly. Therefore, using your logic we should permanently stay in the current EO model because there are many cancer patients in Michigan (everyday+every year). And to that point, YOU have been very irresponsible for not social distancing before now. I'm sure glad YOU came here to set me and fellow sportsman straight.

Here's a thought-how about you decide what makes sense to you and I'll do the same for me. If you like politicians to dictate your quality of life, it's a free country. Most here realize how BS the response to this disease is. SD only "delays" the spread of the disease. BUT the infringement on our rights and the damage to the economy may be irreparable.

If she believed in SD, she could have made it a 2 person per boat limit. This is a jab at sportsman, just like trying to get Heartwell on the board with the DNR. Half-Whit at her finest.

Please note, the supreme court has already ruled that law enforcement is NOT responsible for your safety. Which leaves two big questions. 
If they aren't, who is?
If the police aren't, why would Whitmer be responsible for "Your" safety?

Could add, if she is responsible for "your" safety, then the families of the people who died could sue her in court. And they won't because she isn't responsible.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## eyepod

Come on people it is only for a few weeks. Yes it sucks. But.


----------



## flishman

ON ICE said:


> A few hundred row boats drifting down the D River and a few hundred rescue calls to the Coast Guard might be in order.


That would be hysterical, yet ill advised. Lol


----------



## 1flyguy

jimbo said:


> So, will they try rowing after a motor boat or wait at the access for 2,3 or 4 hrs to write a ticket?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


They will just write you up by using your vehicle license! Shameful


----------



## Biggbear

Go Lions!!!! said:


> Just got a warning text from my cousin who is a LEO. He just got the email from his higher up explaining the NO MOTOR BOATING. They will be ticketing. This sucks...I've been social distancing with my son like crazy on secluded in land lakes. Major Bummed!!!


LEO's will have to do as they are instructed, I get that. But I'll take the ticket.

I won't need an attorney to fight a ticket written for violating an order that is this confusing, contradictory and non-sensical.


----------



## Lund Explorer

sparky18181 said:


> What gives her the power to do that. I’m interested in seeing the legislation that gives her that right. Thanks.


https://www.michigan.gov/documents/mspemd-Act_390_of_1976_7125_7.pdf


----------



## sparky18181

Lund Explorer said:


> https://www.michigan.gov/documents/mspemd-Act_390_of_1976_7125_7.pdf


Thanks


----------



## sfw1960

Biggbear said:


> LEO's will have to do as they are instructed, I get that. But I'll take the ticket.
> 
> I won't need an attorney to fight a ticket written for violating an order that is this confusing, contradictory and non-sensical.


Or have passed on...


----------



## Groundsize

Petronius said:


> It isn't worth trying to explain anything. They'll just come back with another thread complaining their rights are being taken away and they'll do what they want. I realized it doesn't matter anymore. Let them go.


Stop complaining abot doing your mod duties LMFAO>......


----------



## pike spear man

just left Croton Damn on the Muskegon river and was told by a DNR officer that my boat with my 9.9 was not allowed on the river as I was preparing to head out by myself steelhead fishing for the afternoon, I actually started laughing being I had no idea of this new so called rule. He advised me that they were out educating today and would start writing tickets tomorrow if need be, I'm so disappointed in our govenor for not allowing me to do my part and social distant and allow me to enjoy a great day on the river keeping to myself and fishing. I am so dumbfounded about this , I'm all about being careful and playing by the rules but this is ridiculous and way to over the top! As I'm writing this I still dont understand any legitimate point to this other than guys not playing by the rules and ruining it for us law abiders , it's really to bad I cant take my boat out to try and get my family a fresh fish dinner, very disappointing!!!!


----------



## FISHINGcuresALL

If the entire state not fishing,saved a single babys life. It was all worth it. That being said. **** Whitmore and the law.


----------



## Petronius

sparky18181 said:


> Appreciate the link but maybe I’m missing something but I’m not seeing where it says she can write additional orders and define them outside of executive order 2020-42. I see where they agreed to a 70 day extension.


*Executive Order 2020-42 (COVID-19)*
*EXECUTIVE ORDER*

https://www.michigan.gov/whitmer/0,9309,7-387-90499_90705-525182--,00.html

The Emergency Management Act vests the governor with broad powers and duties to “cop[e] with dangers to this state or the people of this state presented by a disaster or emergency,” which the governor may implement through “executive orders, proclamations, and directives having the force and effect of law.” MCL 30.403(1)-(2). Similarly, the Emergency Powers of the Governor Act of 1945 provides that, after declaring a state of emergency, “the governor may promulgate reasonable orders, rules, and regulations as he or she considers necessary to protect life and property or to bring the emergency situation within the affected area under control.” MCL 10.31(1).


*Section 30.403 *

*EMERGENCY MANAGEMENT ACT (EXCERPT)*
*Act 390 of 1976*

*30.403 Responsibility of governor; executive orders, proclamations, and directives; declaration, duration, and termination of state of disaster or state of emergency; contents and dissemination of executive order or proclamation.*

https://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(n...leg.aspx?page=getObject&objectName=mcl-30-403



*Section 10.31 *

*EMERGENCY POWERS OF GOVERNOR (EXCERPT)*
*Act 302 of 1945*

*10.31 Proclamation of state of emergency; promulgation of orders, rules, and regulations; seizure of firearms, ammunition, or other weapons.*

https://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(n...ileg.aspx?page=getObject&objectName=mcl-10-31


----------



## Scout 2

eyepod said:


> Come on people it is only for a few weeks. Yes it sucks. But.
> View attachment 515363


I was thinking about these guys today. How many month and years they spend away from family to give people the right to bitch. I sometimes think maybe it was a waste of time. Put the Gov in their shoes for accouple of years and many who are complaining in these same shoes and see what they have to say when they get back home Personally I think the other issue of closing the gun shops is more important. I still have not found out if that is true or not


----------



## mikeboat11

Well, Happy birthday to the guy above. Why does it matter what kind of boat? Outdoors activities are still allowed, even more, what's the difference between going to supermarket and fishing? Both are essential activities


----------



## FivesFull

Anyone that didn’t see this coming is as blind as the bat that started this all. Chill out I’m pretty confident that by the end of the month some of this will be sorted out and some workers will be able to go back to work and boating will be allowed. If everyone sends nasty messages to the governor though she could make boating the last thing to be opened back up.


----------



## Team Camo

Groundsize said:


> Stop complaining abot doing your mod duties LMFAO>......


----------



## TRACKERT

Just watched the news showing large groups at golf club in Kent county, private so not enforcing


----------



## sparky18181

Petronius said:


> *Executive Order 2020-42 (COVID-19)*
> *EXECUTIVE ORDER*
> 
> https://www.michigan.gov/whitmer/0,9309,7-387-90499_90705-525182--,00.html
> 
> The Emergency Management Act vests the governor with broad powers and duties to “cop[e] with dangers to this state or the people of this state presented by a disaster or emergency,” which the governor may implement through “executive orders, proclamations, and directives having the force and effect of law.” MCL 30.403(1)-(2). Similarly, the Emergency Powers of the Governor Act of 1945 provides that, after declaring a state of emergency, “the governor may promulgate reasonable orders, rules, and regulations as he or she considers necessary to protect life and property or to bring the emergency situation within the affected area under control.” MCL 10.31(1).
> 
> 
> *Section 30.403 *
> 
> *EMERGENCY MANAGEMENT ACT (EXCERPT)
> Act 390 of 1976*
> 
> *30.403 Responsibility of governor; executive orders, proclamations, and directives; declaration, duration, and termination of state of disaster or state of emergency; contents and dissemination of executive order or proclamation.*
> 
> https://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(n...leg.aspx?page=getObject&objectName=mcl-30-403
> 
> 
> 
> *Section 10.31 *
> 
> *EMERGENCY POWERS OF GOVERNOR (EXCERPT)
> Act 302 of 1945*
> 
> *10.31 Proclamation of state of emergency; promulgation of orders, rules, and regulations; seizure of firearms, ammunition, or other weapons.*
> 
> https://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(n...ileg.aspx?page=getObject&objectName=mcl-10-31


Got it from someone else. Thanks


----------



## sparky18181

FivesFull said:


> Anyone that didn’t see this coming is as blind as the bat that started this all. Chill out I’m pretty confident that by the end of the month some of this will be sorted out and some workers will be able to go back to work and boating will be allowed. If everyone sends nasty messages to the governor though she could make boating the last thing to be opened back up.


Oh if we hurt the little govenors feelings she s gonna be mean to us. Well the brain isn’t really thinking that well anyhow. Tell me how getting a bag of fertilizer or can of paint or flowers is hurting anything. Get a grip. Bow down if you want


----------



## Shoeman




----------



## Biggbear

sparky18181 said:


> Oh if we hurt the little govenors feelings she s gonna be mean to us. Well the brain isn’t really thinking that well anyhow. Tell me how getting a bag of fertilizer or can of paint or flowers is hurting anything. Get a grip. Bow down if you want


 As long as you go to a store that is less than 50,000 sq ft you can buy all of that. That's the part that makes 0 sense to me, this order is not consistent across the board.


----------



## Biggbear

sfw1960 said:


> Or have passed on...


I'm not sure I understand your reply, you mean as in dead? You're kidding me right????

If you're one of those people who misunderstand this as martial law, and think you have been ordered to stay within the confines of your home only to stick your head out to get groceries I feel bad for you.

My boat is on a hoist, no need to use a boat launch. I have a full tank of gas, so there goes that argument. If it breaks down, I can paddle back to the house(wouldn't be easy or fun, but could be done) so no need to call for anyone's help. I would not be near another single soul, so no chance of transmitting, or getting the virus. Unless of course an LEO breaks the social distancing order to hand me a ticket.

Never, not once has anyone told any of us that being outside will make you "pass on". If that's how you have interpreted this, and are living that way, you have my sympathies. It must be terrible to be afraid to breathe fresh air.


----------



## fels340

Gordon Casey said:


> It's not the actual size of the airports but it's what it services. Detroit has a lot of Asian and European arrivals and that mix can cause virus contamination.


I take it you’ve never arrived in this country and had to go through customs in Miami. I have multiple times. There’s no comparison. And I’m not talking about the “size” of the airport. I’m talking about how many people pass through the airport. That’s much different than size. Miami is second or third in the US for international flights depending on who is doing the statistical analysis. Detroit isn’t even in the top ten.


----------



## DirtySteve

We are so bad here because detroit was picked as an airport in february as a place where asian travel was allowed to come during china's epidemic. We were a top5 airport for chinese flights when everyone else was in the US was shut off......the people were directed here specifically at the height of the issue in china.

https://www.detroitnews.com/story/n...a-amid-virus-coronavirus-outbreak/4650393002/


----------



## steve99

DirtySteve said:


> We are so bad here because detroit was picked as an airport in february as a place where asian travel was allowed to come during china's epidemic. We were a top5 airport for chinese flights when everyone else was in the US was shut off......the people were directed here specifically at the height of the issue in china.
> 
> https://www.detroitnews.com/story/n...a-amid-virus-coronavirus-outbreak/4650393002/



Even if we were number 50 on the list of states, it would literally be impossible to keep the virus out of our state and would spread eventually. Every state in our union has it, even the the 50 state in our country. A very large portion of our people will get it. It’s almost unavoidable, it’s a matter of “when”; not “if”.


----------



## Milosh

CHASINEYES said:


> No, this is just a temporary inconvenience with a few guidelines to follow. Liberty dying with thundering applause came with the Patriot Act.
> 
> Patriots, give up your liberties for perceived security, and the sheeple roared! Lol


Full disclosure I was absolutely against Patriot Act.


----------



## Milosh

Gordon Casey said:


> You don't have a right to fish, you have a privilege. Dis obey the rules. laws and emergency decrees and see what happens to your RIGHTS. You were able to fish as long as people obeyed the rules, laws and decrees. So, people that think they have RIGHTS, went out and violated the rules, laws and decrees and mucked it up for the people that believe they have a privilege.
> I don't believe they should give a monetary fine for a violation. Just suspend their fishing PRIVILEGE for, lets say, 3 years.


They’ve given up they’re right to go to


----------



## Gordon Casey

fels340 said:


> I take it you’ve never arrived in this country and had to go through customs in Miami. I have multiple times. There’s no comparison. And I’m not talking about the “size” of the airport. I’m talking about how many people pass through the airport. That’s much different than size. Miami is second or third in the US for international flights depending on who is doing the statistical analysis. Detroit isn’t even in the top ten.


I have traveled all over the world and have passed in and out of customs many times. It's not about the number of international flights it's about where they have originated from.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie

kisherfisher said:


> Who interprets the Order and writes the Violation ? Let me know when Whitmer shows up in uniform and ticketbook. LOL


Well the DNR/state is likely going to be defending itself from a whole bunch of lawsuits when this is all over


----------



## Captain Happy

BILC said:


> I posted this in a different thread which was moved into this one. Worth reposting for those that missed it.
> View attachment 514897





BILC said:


> I posted this in a different thread which was moved into this one. Worth reposting for those that missed it.
> View attachment 514897


. F no


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

fels340 said:


> Here’s what I don’t understand. I’m in Florida right now and Michigan has 33% more cases and 3 times as many deaths as they do here in spite of the fact that this state has over twice as many residents. And that population number doesn’t include all the vacationers or the snowbirds spending the winter here. The stay at home order here is much less restrictive. Pleasure boating, fishing, and golfing are all allowed. Car dealerships and big box stores like Home Depot are all open. The landscaping and construction companies are working also. I know this isn’t empirical but it does indicate that there’s much more to stopping the spread of covid than just closing down all the businesses and forcing people to stay in their homes. I don’t believe that Whitmer doesn’t know this. She has to be asking herself why this virus is seemingly so much more virulent in her state and why her much more restrictive measures aren’t working. Or, she’s just blinded by prodigious political ambition. I vote for the latter.


About 85% is in Wayne and Oakland county and maybe another 5-8% in Macomb. The rest of the state really isn't bad.


----------



## june bugger

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> About 85% is in Wayne and Oakland county and maybe another 5-8% in Macomb. The rest of the state really isn't bad.


your right if people would follow the rules it would stay the same (or close to) everywhere in the rest of the state. We know that's not working people bent the rules fishing too and ruined it for everyone else. Up at wixom lake in edenville this weekend two households of people came and left from Detroit.


----------



## sureshot006

fels340 said:


> Here’s what I don’t understand. I’m in Florida right now and Michigan has 33% more cases and 3 times as many deaths as they do here in spite of the fact that this state has over twice as many residents. And that population number doesn’t include all the vacationers or the snowbirds spending the winter here. The stay at home order here is much less restrictive. Pleasure boating, fishing, and golfing are all allowed. Car dealerships and big box stores like Home Depot are all open. The landscaping and construction companies are working also. I know this isn’t empirical but it does indicate that there’s much more to stopping the spread of covid than just closing down all the businesses and forcing people to stay in their homes. I don’t believe that Whitmer doesn’t know this. She has to be asking herself why this virus is seemingly so much more virulent in her state and why her much more restrictive measures aren’t working. Or, she’s just blinded by prodigious political ambition. I vote for the latter.


Its possible climate has somewhat of an effect. Just hasnt been proven yet.


----------



## Jon Bondy

I read an article today about obesity being a huge factor on whether you succumb to it. Among other health issues that complicate it.


----------



## Waif

Jon Bondy said:


> I read an article today about obesity being a huge factor on whether you succumb to it. Among other health issues that complicate it.


Of the 123% deaths in Louisiana (feel free to add them up) ,28% were claimed to be obese.
What other conditions the obese had has to be figured from the 90+percent of other causes? and subtracted from the 23%.?

https://www.thenewsstar.com/story/n...9-deaths-include-diabetes-obesity/2928137001/


----------



## DirtySteve

Jon Bondy said:


> I read an article today about obesity being a huge factor on whether you succumb to it. Among other health issues that complicate it.


Smoking was number 1 I read at one point. That is why italy has had such a bad death rate amongst adult men. They have a high percentage of smokers....and they smoke alot.


----------



## aacosta

I heard motorized boat owners are the number one highest death rate in Michigan for covid


----------



## 1flyguy

aacosta said:


> I heard motorized boat owners are the number one highest death rate in Michigan for covid


 I hope everyone gets on the phone tomorrow and starts calling the governors office, your state representatives and the state senators to start getting something done to hopefully overturn this ridiculous ruling.


----------



## CHASINEYES

MIoutdoorsjunkie said:


> Well the DNR/state is likely going to be defending itself from a whole bunch of lawsuits when this is all over


Watched a Bill Barr interview on Laura Ingram. Barr said after things settle the AG would be looking at some of the draconian measures taken by the states. If anyone is interested the segment can be found on ytube.


----------



## CHASINEYES

sureshot006 said:


> Its possible climate has somewhat of an effect. Just hasnt been proven yet.


Very well could be. Kim Iverson has a couple segments on the weather and where Covid was hitting the hardest. Looks very plausible to me. Northern China is beginning to have problems as well.


----------



## bad dog

fishx65 said:


> Covid cases are going down because social distancing is working and Whitmere is adding more restrictions??? She should be doing the opposite right now or just enforcing the current rules with larger fines. The goal here is to not overwhelm the hospital system and the current regulations are starting to bare fruit. The gardening, painting and flooring thing doesn't make any sense either cuz those projects tend to keep people at home. Pretty sure they're gonna figure out other projects that will send them to Home Depot and Lowes anyway..


Right on Fishex65. If motorboat use was prohibited because of people violating social distancing requirements, as well as boating and fishing with friends, the simple solution would have been to step up enforcement. People actually getting cited for these offenses would have been sufficient to modify behavior of violators. 

The governor's motivation has more to do with her aspirations of capturing the VP spot on the presidential ticket. She is acclaimed by the national media who view her actions as brave and decisive. That's not to say the china virus isn't a dangerous threat. If her motivation wasn't apparent when she had her highly politicized squabbles with Trump, it is now.


----------



## DecoySlayer

The governess is pushing this as far as she can. One, for publicity, nationwide, in her push to become the selection for Biden's running mate. Two, she wants to see how much she can do to control us AFTER this is over. She will push the aftermath restrictions as far as she thinks she can if she is allowed to. She is looking for the limits.


----------



## Shoeman

bad dog said:


> Right on Fishex65. If motorboat use was prohibited because of people violating social distancing requirements, as well as boating and fishing with friends, the simple solution would have been to step up enforcement. People actually getting cited for these offenses would have been sufficient to modify behavior of violators.


It would have required an army, but possible. On another note, using such manpower in order to keep you fools within the guidelines of the EO.... never mind 

I could just hear the excuses. But I went to Kindergarten with the captain... Add all the migrants coming from all over to fish the River. You think that trio of Tennessee folk drove in separate vehicles or stayed in different rooms?

We really need to give all these posts/threads a break. None of us like it!


----------



## Trophy Specialist

Shoeman said:


> It would have required an army, but possible. On another note, using such manpower in order to keep you fools within the guidelines of the EO.... never mind
> 
> I could just hear the excuses. But I went to Kindergarten with the captain... Add all the migrants coming from all over to fish the River. You think that trio of Tennessee folk drove in separate vehicles or stayed in different rooms?
> 
> We really need to give all these posts/threads a break. None of us like it!


Funny you should mention enforcement. It seems that now the DNR has COs at about every major open boat launch in the state to enforce the fishing/boating ban. They have far more of a presence there now than before the ban. I went down to our launch the other day and was shocked to see a CO friend of mine there from three counties over. I chatted with him for a long time and found out that they are all on overtime watching DNR launches now. He was frustrated with this to the max. He told me that poaching is on the up rise now and they are not allowed to be in the woods trying to stop it. He also said that theft cases have risen sharply and now that they are not patrolling, or helping to investigate those cases, that will not slow that either.


----------



## waxico

Trophy Specialist said:


> Funny you should mention enforcement. It seems that now the DNR has COs at about every major open boat launch in the state to enforce the fishing/boating ban. They have far more of a presence there now than before the ban. I went down to our launch the other day and was shocked to see a CO friend of mine there from three counties over. I chatted with him for a long time and found out that they are all on overtime watching DNR launches now. He was frustrated with this to the max. He told me that poaching is on the up rise now and they are not allowed to be in the woods trying to stop it. He also said that theft cases have risen sharply and now that they are not patrolling, or helping to investigate those cases, that will not slow that either.


It's funny whom the state thinks are the criminals now....


----------



## FREEPOP

Trophy Specialist said:


> He also said that theft cases have risen sharply and now that they are not patrolling, or helping to investigate those cases, that will not slow that either.


Theft cases?


----------



## waxico

CHASINEYES said:


> If she's a vindictive you know what, then she isn't fit for public office.


The vindictive one is our AG, Dana Nessel. I believe she is the one behind the measures. The non motor stipulation fits rather nicely with the saving the planet mentality, doesn't it?


----------



## DecoySlayer

waxico said:


> The vindictive one is our AG, Dana Nessel. I believe she is the one behind the measures. The non motor stipulation fits rather nicely with the saving the planet mentality, doesn't it?



You mean that thing that blames white golfers for this? LOL!


----------



## CHASINEYES

waxico said:


> The vindictive one is our AG, Dana Nessel. I believe she is the one behind the measures. The non motor stipulation fits rather nicely with the saving the planet mentality, doesn't it?


I have certainly given the whole greeny thing some thought. Especially given the boat motor deal. I bet these miscreants are collecting atmospheric and other data that will be used against us in the future.


----------



## waxico

DecoySlayer said:


> You mean that thing that blames white golfers for this? LOL!


That thing would be the same thing that went after the Catholic Church and tried to re litigate Flint Water as her priorities the first year in office.
There is nothing more zealous than a liberal lesbian atheist.


----------



## CHASINEYES

DecoySlayer said:


> You mean that thing that blames white golfers for this? LOL!


Greenies hate golf courses. Almost as much as white males.


----------



## waxico

CHASINEYES said:


> I have certainly given the whole greeny thing some thought. Especially given the boat motor deal. I bet these miscreants are collecting atmospheric and other data that will be used against us in the future.


Eyes I am proud of you. Apply lots of thought to everything being fed you these days. Watch carefully....


----------



## CHASINEYES

waxico said:


> Eyes I am proud of you. Apply lots of thought to everything being fed you these days. Watch carefully....


Eye am always watching.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

FREEPOP said:


> Theft cases?


That's what he told me. They were working theft cases helping local LEOs due to the increase in crime. Now they are sitting at boat launches, which is a priority over real crime. He said that breakins were really increasing. People can't be at their cabins or cottages now and thieves know it, so they are taking advantage.


----------



## fishx65

Moved it


----------



## mcfish

Trophy Specialist hit the nail on the head. 

The powers that be had our various LEO’s sitting on their hands for the most part after the first EO in regards to spacing/same household in a boat. 

I went to use some of the popular launches and ended up taking my kids to some small inland lakes instead. Not once did I see a LEO or CO at those busy launches. 

But now they can find the time/resources to police those launches?

And I would imagine that the steelhead are getting ripped off of the gravel like never before right now. Grrrr


----------



## Slimshady

Exactly. Had they issued a few $500 tickets to boats with 4 or 5 adult males in them, that would have ended the problem quickly. It wouldn't take long for the word to get out and people would have followed the rules, IMO. However, they would rather just shut us all down and violate our rights.


----------



## DecoySlayer

Slimshady said:


> Exactly. Had they issued a few $500 tickets to boats with 4 or 5 adult males in them, that would have ended the problem quickly. It wouldn't take long for the word to get out and people would have followed the rules, IMO. However, they would rather just shut us all down and violate our rights.


It is being to look like there are a good number of people who don't care about their liberty. Some of those even ridicule those who do. This virus is just the excuse for those who wish to control the people to take advantage of the fear fostered on us by the media in their never ending quest for ratings.


----------



## fels340

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> About 85% is in Wayne and Oakland county and maybe another 5-8% in Macomb. The rest of the state really isn't bad.


So why, if 90-93% of all cases are in 3 counties, is there a restrictive, blanket stay at home order for the other 80 counties? That seems disingenuous. International airports are an issue, but why does Detroit have so many more cases per capita than most of the other 10 airports that were letting flights in from China? There’s more going on here than what appears on the surface and it’s Whitmer’s job to find out what it is and address it. Her reaction to this seems, to me, to be based more on political motive then finding workable solutions for all people throughout the state.


----------



## Skinner 2

Because Detroit has been and is still having block parties and large gatherings.... on the local news, papers....


----------



## CHASINEYES

Skinner 2 said:


> Because Detroit has been and is still having block parties and large gatherings.... on the local news, papers....


I wonder how much of it is being done out of rebellion. New cases should be dropping off substantially due to the collective efforts. I know this thing could find its way into any one of our lives, but there appears to be an Darwinian element to the south.


----------



## Shoeman

Maybe, but set the stage for political suicide


----------



## DecoySlayer

Put 3 people, in a canoe.


----------



## sureshot006

Shoeman said:


> I’m still convinced that the crowds on the DR and LSC prompted the ban.
> 
> It wasn’t the 3 boats on Cass Lake or me being the only one on my little puddle pond


Yep. The reasoning behind the order has reflected your theory.


----------



## smbassman

Shoeman said:


> Maybe, but set the stage for political suicide


Remember she has her sights on the national stage, VP! The only thing she can do now to hurt herself on the national stage is to backtrack on the EO. She’s just adding bullet points to her resume. Anything that shuts down hunting/fishing is pro-liberal agenda. Outlawing motors to be replaced with manual powered boats - “green new deal”. Not placing a virus hotspot (Detroit) specific regulation and laying out blanket orders that effect even the isolated hermits in the UP - typical Democrate “union style” governing that treat everybody and every situation the same with no deep thought allowed. There is certainly no way they would have regulations that are specific to the democrate filled Detroit. I hate that this very serious virus has become political- but it is too obvious that is her motivations. Like the Democratic motto- “you never let a serious crisis go to waste!”


Unfortunately there is nothing we can do as she will not give in now! The negative exposure she is getting on Fox News only increases her value to the liberal politicians and media. If the legislature extends her power further - they will pay the price!


----------



## C20chris

It takes 12 years to train a doctor. We still lack proper PPE. If a Dr. gets sick and dies you just threw out 12 years of schooling plus whatever experience they had, possibly because they did not have a $.99 mask. You don't refill that job opening overnight. We all rely on these individuals at one point in time or another. This sacrifice is a small ask until we can get the supplies in place for them to protect themselves on the job.

There were many reports of people traveling long distances in order to fish the waters they wanted to fish with people from other households. Unfortunately, a few caused this to happen. I don't like it and want to get my boat ready for the walleye opener, but it is what it is and it will pass...


----------



## ezyeric

I really think this comes down to enforceability.

With the previous rule Law Enforcement had to count people on boats and approach them for IDs to prove they were from the same household.
Now its more of a blanket ban that can be enforced right at the gate with little to no interaction.
Some pleasure boaters might also pull out a fishing rod as soon as Law Enforcement approaches and say they were fishing or heading to a fishing spot.

Also making it motorized boats automatically limits the number of people per boat to a very low number as you cannot fit many in a kayak or canoe.


----------



## 1flyguy

C20chris said:


> It takes 12 years to train a doctor. We still lack proper PPE. If a Dr. gets sick and dies you just threw out 12 years of schooling plus whatever experience they had, possibly because they did not have a $.99 mask. You don't refill that job opening overnight. We all rely on these individuals at one point in time or another. This sacrifice is a small ask until we can get the supplies in place for them to protect themselves on the job.
> 
> There were many reports of people traveling long distances in order to fish the waters they wanted to fish with people from other households. Unfortunately, a few caused this to happen. I don't like it and want to get my boat ready for the walleye opener, but it is what it is and it will pass...


That’s right, just punish everyone for the sins of a few. Normal Democrats. Please tell me how many people were infected by fisherman. I bet not one! Oh yes, how many people would be infected by my being able to buy seed to plant my garden. I sure it would a lot! Oh, and please tell me why I can't go to my cabin to fish in northern Michigan but anyone from out of state that has a home up there can? That one really makes sense too. Oh yes, while I sit home on my but and need to do some work on my home and can’t buy what I need, that will save a lot of lives I’m sure. I lost my wife of over 47 years of marriage 4 weeks ago so I know first hand how hard it is too loose someone you love so dearly and now I feel like I have lost everything else that would help me keep my sanity is such a difficult time. Fishing was the one thing I hoped to have as an outlet and now that is gone too. At 74 I won’t be out in any kayak or canoe so now I can just sit. This is purely a power play and nothing else, otherwise these outlandish kind of restrictions would never have been implemented.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

After this ban on most fishing in Michigan only an agenda driven person or a fool would still think Whitmer is not anti-hunting and anti-fishing.


----------



## waxico

1flyguy said:


> That’s right, just punish everyone for the sins of a few. Normal Democrats. Please tell me how many people were infected by fisherman. I bet not one! Oh yes, how many people would be infected by my being able to buy seed to plant my garden. I sure it would a lot! Oh, and please tell me why I can't go to my cabin to fish in northern Michigan but anyone from out of state that has a home up there can? That one really makes sense too. Oh yes, while I sit home on my but and need to do some work on my home and can’t buy what I need, that will save a lot of lives I’m sure. I lost my wife of over 47 years of marriage 4 weeks ago so I know first hand how hard it is too loose someone you love so dearly and now I feel like I have lost everything else that would help me keep my sanity is such a difficult time. Fishing was the one thing I hoped to have as an outlet and now that is gone too. At 74 I won’t be out in any kayak or canoe so now I can just sit. This is purely a power play and nothing else, otherwise these outlandish kind of restrictions would never have been implemented.


I'm so sorry for your loss FlyGuy. Just go fish. If you get stopped, tell the CO your recent history. There isn't a CO I know that would ticket you.
Happy you're on here. You have lots of support from folks you don't know, like me. If I lived closer to KaZoo, I'd practice some Ghandi civil disobedience and take you. I said a little prayer for your for strength. Good luck sir...


----------



## garyb

[i am truly soory for your loss QUOTE="1flyguy, post: 8239219, member: 119409"]That’s right, just punish everyone for the sins of a few. Normal Democrats. Please tell me how many people were infected by fisherman. I bet not one! Oh yes, how many people would be infected by my being able to buy seed to plant my garden. I sure it would a lot! Oh, and please tell me why I can't go to my cabin to fish in northern Michigan but anyone from out of state that has a home up there can? That one really makes sense too. Oh yes, while I sit home on my but and need to do some work on my home and can’t buy what I need, that will save a lot of lives I’m sure. I lost my wife of over 47 years of marriage 4 weeks ago so I know first hand how hard it is too loose someone you love so dearly and now I feel like I have lost everything else that would help me keep my sanity is such a difficult time. Fishing was the one thing I hoped to have as an outlet and now that is gone too. At 74 I won’t be out in any kayak or canoe so now I can just sit. This is purely a power play and nothing else, otherwise these outlandish kind of restrictions would never have been implemented.[/QUOTE]


----------



## 1flyguy

waxico said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss FlyGuy. Just go fish. If you get stopped, tell the CO your recent history. There isn't a CO I know that would ticket you.
> Happy you're on here. You have lots of support from folks you don't know, like me. If I lived closer to KaZoo, I'd practice some Ghandi civil disobedience and take you. I said a little prayer for your for strength. Good luck sir...


Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## jimbo

*Q: Does boating constitute “outdoor activity” under the new executive order?*

A: Physical outdoor activity like kayaking, canoeing, and sailing is permitted under the order, but using a motorboat, a jet ski, or other similar watercraft is not. Any outdoor activity permitted under the order, including boating, must be done in a manner consistent with social distancing, and individuals should use only their own equipment to prevent the transmission of the virus through the touching of shared surfaces. Additionally, in accordance with section 2 of the order, persons not part of a single household may not boat together. 

once again, straight from the states own web site


----------



## sureshot006

Thanks for the backup, @Steve


----------



## sureshot006

jimbo said:


> *Q: Does boating constitute “outdoor activity” under the new executive order?*
> 
> A: Physical outdoor activity like kayaking, canoeing, and sailing is permitted under the order, but using a motorboat, a jet ski, or other similar watercraft is not. Any outdoor activity permitted under the order, including boating, must be done in a manner consistent with social distancing, and individuals should use only their own equipment to prevent the transmission of the virus through the touching of shared surfaces. Additionally, in accordance with section 2 of the order, persons not part of a single household may not boat together.
> 
> once again, straight from the states own web site


You read the sentence above the one you highlighted, right?


----------



## C20chris

1flyguy said:


> That’s right, just punish everyone for the sins of a few. Normal Democrats. Please tell me how many people were infected by fisherman. I bet not one! Oh yes, how many people would be infected by my being able to buy seed to plant my garden. I sure it would a lot! Oh, and please tell me why I can't go to my cabin to fish in northern Michigan but anyone from out of state that has a home up there can? That one really makes sense too. Oh yes, while I sit home on my but and need to do some work on my home and can’t buy what I need, that will save a lot of lives I’m sure. I lost my wife of over 47 years of marriage 4 weeks ago so I know first hand how hard it is too loose someone you love so dearly and now I feel like I have lost everything else that would help me keep my sanity is such a difficult time. Fishing was the one thing I hoped to have as an outlet and now that is gone too.


My condolences. I do see this in a different light. I don't see it as a punishment, rather a necessary measure to protect health care professionals who don't have proper PPE to protect themselves while providing life saving care. We don't have an abundance of doctors and nurses. We were already in shortage position prior to this.

I don't believe there isn't anything you can't purchase for your home. To my knowledge, even the "banned" items, i.e. paint, can be purchased online and picked up in the store or at "small businesses" like a hardware store. If you are looking to go shopping to figure out what you want then, yes you cannot.


----------



## smbassman

jimbo said:


> *Q: Does boating constitute “outdoor activity” under the new executive order?*
> 
> A: Physical outdoor activity like kayaking, canoeing, and sailing is permitted under the order, but using a motorboat, a jet ski, or other similar watercraft is not. Any outdoor activity permitted under the order, including boating, must be done in a manner consistent with social distancing, and individuals should use only their own equipment to prevent the transmission of the virus through the touching of shared surfaces. Additionally, in accordance with section 2 of the order, persons not part of a single household may not boat together.
> 
> once again, straight from the states own web site


Also from the states own website;

https://www.michigan.gov/coronavirus/0,9753,7-406-98810-525445--,00.html


----------



## jimbo

That’s the first time I’ve actually seen the word fishing tied to motoring. 
The mud just became clearer. Still going overboard for 90% of the state


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 6Speed

Fished today Gretchen. Walleye for dinner. Looks like snow tomorrow, send the boys after us again Thursday if you can find us...


----------



## piketroller

smbassman said:


> Also from the states own website;
> 
> https://www.michigan.gov/coronavirus/0,9753,7-406-98810-525445--,00.html


Updated yesterday by adding fishing to the question specifically. Our message is being heard and they are digging in their heels for now.


----------



## 7mmsendero

C20chris said:


> It takes 12 years to train a doctor. We still lack proper PPE. If a Dr. gets sick and dies you just threw out 12 years of schooling plus whatever experience they had, possibly because they did not have a $.99 mask. You don't refill that job opening overnight. We all rely on these individuals at one point in time or another. This sacrifice is a small ask until we can get the supplies in place for them to protect themselves on the job.
> 
> There were many reports of people traveling long distances in order to fish the waters they wanted to fish with people from other households. Unfortunately, a few caused this to happen. I don't like it and want to get my boat ready for the walleye opener, but it is what it is and it will pass...


Under this same line of thinking, where was the outrage with the Electronic Medical Record mandates that came down with Obamacare? EMR´s pushed a ton of older doctors out of the profession, this was largely ignored. EMR´s are still a disaster as well, and many of those doctors have not been replaced. 

If you really give a damn about health care, the first thing you need to do is encourage every young person you know to take a look at a career in it. Everyone wonders why health care is expensive, but few are able to wrap their arms around the fact it is simple supply and demand. We have a shortage, and we need to address it when this passes. We have to bring critical manufacturing back home too, it is ridiculous PPE is not manufactured in the US in sufficient numbers.


----------



## C20chris

7mmsendero said:


> Under this same line of thinking, where was the outrage with the Electronic Medical Record mandates that came down with Obamacare? EMR´s pushed a ton of older doctors out of the profession, this was largely ignored. EMR´s are still a disaster as well, and many of those doctors have not been replaced.
> 
> If you really give a damn about health care, the first thing you need to do is encourage every young person you know to take a look at a career in it. Everyone wonders why health care is expensive, but few are able to wrap their arms around the fact it is simple supply and demand. We have a shortage, and we need to address it when this passes. We have to bring critical manufacturing back home too, it is ridiculous PPE is not manufactured in the US in sufficient numbers.


Making a cognitive personal decision to not adapt and embrace the future is different than dying from lack of PPE... I think but maybe not.

Completely agree on supply and demand. I married an engineer who has spent the last 7 years retraining to be a DNP. We all should consider how we can be part of the solution and not just complaining about the problems. It is an opportunity to make a difference and the path isn't always easy or quick.


----------



## sureshot006

Had a nice discussion with a young lady yesterday after I questioned why recreational pot is okay to go buy at a dispensary, but running a boat with a motor is not. She said something about her COVID induced PTSD, and marijuana helping with that. Hmmm, seriously? Okay... well some of us use fishing to calm ourselves. Who is really more at risk here?


----------



## FREEPOP

sureshot006 said:


> Had a nice discussion with a young lady yesterday after I questioned why recreational pot is okay to go buy at a dispensary, but running a boat with a motor is not. She said something about her COVID induced PTSD, and marijuana helping with that. Hmmm, seriously? Okay... well some of us use fishing to calm ourselves. Who is really more at risk here?


Just say no to shotguns!


To shotgun weed is when one person forces marijuana smoke into the mouth of another person. There are three main ways to do this.

1: Most common way; When smoking a joint or a blunt, one person turns it backwards so the lit part is in their mouth (usually between their teeth). Another person puts their mouth on the other end (the end your mouth would usually go on) and sucks while the other person blows into it.


----------



## sureshot006

FREEPOP said:


> Just say no to shotguns!
> 
> 
> To shotgun weed is when one person forces marijuana smoke into the mouth of another person. There are three main ways to do this.
> 
> 1: Most common way; When smoking a joint or a blunt, one person turns it backwards so the lit part is in their mouth (usually between their teeth). Another person puts their mouth on the other end (the end your mouth would usually go on) and sucks while the other person blows into it.


Lmao thanks for the education. I had to read real slow because first thing that came to mind was that crazy centipede movie


----------



## FREEPOP

sureshot006 said:


> Lmao thanks for the education. I had to read real slow because first thing that came to mind was that crazy centipede movie


You now can see how the Ronavitis could be passed easily via a shotgun

I will forever refer to this as the time I saved your life. You are welcome.


----------



## DecoySlayer

sureshot006 said:


> Had a nice discussion with a young lady yesterday after I questioned why recreational pot is okay to go buy at a dispensary, but running a boat with a motor is not. She said something about her COVID induced PTSD, and marijuana helping with that. Hmmm, seriously? Okay... well some of us use fishing to calm ourselves. Who is really more at risk here?


Since smoking anything, including pot, is bad for your lungs, how can it be good for covid-19?

Being overweight is a risk factor with covid-19, there go the brownies!


----------



## sureshot006

DecoySlayer said:


> Since smoking anything, including pot, is bad for your lungs, how can it be good for covid-19?
> 
> Being overweight is a risk factor with covid-19, there go the brownies!


She looked about 18 yrs old so...


----------



## DecoySlayer

sureshot006 said:


> She looked about 18 yrs old so...


My guess is that there are a LOT of people much older than that who believe that boating should be banned but agree with pot stores being open.


----------



## waxico

DecoySlayer said:


> My guess is that there are a LOT of people much older than that who believe that boating should be banned but agree with pot stores being open.


You bet. Its the jealous ones, without boats. And the Enviros that believe my 9.9 is destroying the planet...


----------



## sureshot006

DecoySlayer said:


> My guess is that there are a LOT of people much older than that who believe that boating should be banned but agree with pot stores being open.


I wasn't surprised because she was so... sensitive? Needs recreational marijuana for PTSD causes by this?


----------



## zzcop302

sureshot006 said:


> I wasn't surprised because she was so... sensitive? Needs recreational marijuana for PTSD causes by this?


That’s sad that at 18 she’s already worried or affected by PTSD...
If recreational marijuana is already her solution in life to stress, she’s already lost.


----------



## snortwheeze

DecoySlayer said:


> My guess is that there are a LOT of people much older than that who believe that boating should be banned but agree with pot stores being open.


Nope. Most older gentleman I associate with want their boat and pot  .. Go hand in hand..never heard "light up the fish finder"...


----------



## garyb

FREEPOP said:


> Just say no to shotguns!
> 
> 
> To shotgun weed is when one person forces marijuana smoke into the mouth of another person. There are three main ways to do this.
> 
> 1: Most common way; When smoking a joint or a blunt, one person turns it backwards so the lit part is in their mouth (usually between their teeth). Another person puts their mouth on the other end (the end your mouth would usually go on) and sucks while the other person blows into it.


wow


----------



## DecoySlayer

sureshot006 said:


> I wasn't surprised because she was so... sensitive? Needs recreational marijuana for PTSD causes by this?


She is in deep kimchi if this is causing her to develop PTSD at 18. She is destined for a very useless life.


----------



## waxico

DecoySlayer said:


> She is in deep kimchi if this is causing her to develop PTSD at 18. She is destined for a very useless life.


Decoy she is the perfect constituent for the Democrat party. She is on their plantation for life...


----------



## DecoySlayer

snortwheeze said:


> Nope. Most older gentleman I associate with want their boat and pot  .. Go hand in hand..never heard "light up the fish finder"...


The people I hunt and fish with don't drink, or smoke pot, when out in the field. How can one handle a boat safely if doing either? Rather immature if you ask me.


----------



## snortwheeze

DecoySlayer said:


> The people I hunt and fish with don't drink, or smoke pot, when out in the field. How can one handle a boat safely if doing either? Rather immature if you ask me.


Usually slowly and carefully .. For the boat aspect, never said anything about hunting.


----------



## FREEPOP

DecoySlayer said:


> She is in deep kimchi if this is causing her to develop PTSD at 18. She is destined for a very useless life.


It's the world's and everyone else's fault. 
(The best indicator of an addiction is to never take responsibility for anything, the perpetual victim.)


----------



## sureshot006

DecoySlayer said:


> She is in deep kimchi if this is causing her to develop PTSD at 18. She is destined for a very useless life.





waxico said:


> Decoy she is the perfect constituent for the Democrat party. She is on their plantation for life...


She tries to sell art (paintings) so...


----------



## sureshot006

Saw a sherriff on the news yesterday talking about golfing. He said they wont enforce it.


----------

